# Рабочий стул для дома и офиса



## Леся (30 Май 2006)

Слышала, что существует стул, помогающий поддерживать спину в ровном положении, так ли это? Если да, то как он правильно называется и можно ли такой использовать на рабочем месте и при работе за компьютером?


----------



## Helen (30 Май 2006)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

О наличии специального стула мне не известно, возможно кто-либо имеет эту информацию, прошу поделиться.

Однако имеются рекомендации по устройству рабочего места, включающие наличие кресла со спинкой, повторяющей физиологический изгиб поясничного отдела позвоночника. Подлокотники должны находиться на высоте, необходимой при свободном положении рук (при опущенных плечах). Высота сидения должна соответствовать положению тела с согнутыми в коленях ногами (около 90*). Локти при работе за компьютером должны находиться на одинаковом расстоянии, симметрично, и высота стола не должна способствовать положению тела с приподнятыми плечами.


----------



## Alien (19 Июл 2006)

*Ортопедический стул Мировского*

Собственно сабж:

 

Идея привлекательная, однако посидеть на этом девайсе для пробы не имею возможности, в интернете информации о нем никакой, кроме рекламы. Не поделится ли кто-нибудь впечатлениями или аргументированным мнением?

Заранее признателен.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Июл 2006)

*ортопедический стул Мировского - ?*

Знакомая вещь. То, что на нём точно не заснёшь, это факт ....
Приходится постоянно держать спину в напряжении , чтобы не упасть


----------



## Helen (19 Июл 2006)

*ортопедический стул Мировского - ?*

Значит, положительный эффект присутствует! Но как же для больных с различными патологиями позвоночника? 

Я личного опыта в применении такого стула не имею. 

Что касается мнения, то идея кажется неплохой - для здоровых, и, наверное, в разумной длительности пребывания на таком стуле, а вот больным уже с имеющимися заболеваниями опасно применять такой стул, из-за нестабильности упора могут возникнуть различные осложнения, это очевидно.

Имеются также разноречивые данные литературы по высоте спинки кресла или стула, и как раз представленная высота (ниже угла лопаток) считается неблагоприятной в плане формирования кифоза (должна быть или выше, или отсутствовать, и + физиологический изгиб).

На нашем сайте представлены некоторые рекомендации, основанные на ВОЗовских, возможно они тоже помогут при организации рабочего места https://www.medhouse.ru/forum18/thread324.html


----------



## afitoid (3 Янв 2007)

Меня интересует, какое вы можете порекомендовать рабочее место перед компом или перед станком рабочего на машиностроительном предприятии, но такое, чтобы укладывалось в цену до 3000 р. Я почему задаюсь этим вопросом, потому что я увидел ужас который творится на машиностроительных предприятиях и разных КБ, где мало работает молодежи, а если приходят туда работать, то через 2 года увольняются в основном по причине того что у них болит спина. Все, кто там работает, инвалиды. 

Все рабочие перед станком жалуются, что у них все болит, сами ничего сказать не могут, т.к. работают там алкаши и их могут просто уволить или не выдать зарплату. 

Перед станком нету места, где можно расслабить спину и все тело, а перед компами стоят стулья 50 годов, ну потому как нету денег и все. Так вот единственный выход это найти такой рабочий стул, но недорогой, чтоб по карману. Было бы хорошо если бы вы указали ссылку, где его можно купить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2007)

1. Общие положения:

http://рozwonocnik.ru/artiсles/stat...bovanija-k-organizaсii-sovremennogo-rabochego

2. Как вариант:
http://www.рaster.spb.ru/сhear.htm

3. Если стул со спинкой:

http://рozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/metod-ortorelaksaсii./

4. Сюда же подходит поясничная подушка фирмы Норма

5. Главный вариант, натренировать спину, чтобы ей было всё равно как Вы сидите.


----------



## Ell (4 Янв 2007)

А вот еще ресурс про мебель.

http://www.falto.ru/bearing.html


----------



## ssv (12 Янв 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главный вариант, натренировать спину, чтобы ей было всё равно как Вы сидите.


 
*Это надо написать*
КРУПНЫМИ БУКВАМИ


----------



## TA_Tanya (25 Мар 2007)

Начну с того, что я дизайнер-архитектор и провожу на стуле за компом целый день. Нет ничего удобнее и органомичнее, а самое главное долговечнее автомобильного кресла. У нас во Владивостоке б.у. можно и даром раздобыть, а самое крутое с битой хорошей машины 2000 руб.

Плюс 4 колеса и деревяшка и у тебя супер-салон на дому, а еgood сли спина болит, то и тут найти массажные чехлы и подушки не проблема.


----------



## Stepan (3 Янв 2008)

> 2. Как вариант:
> http://www.рaster.spb.ru/chear.htm
> 
> 3. Если стул со спинкой:
> ...



Всем привет. Довольно давно пытаюсь найти подходящий стул, но, к сожалению, пока не могу обнаружить отзывов о конкретной продукции. Скажем, вот эти ссылки. Я уже видел эти веб-страницы раньше, до того, как попал на ваш форум. Может ли кто-нибудь из присутствующих сказать: да, я попробовал такой-то стул, и он здорово помог? Или: мои пациенты попробовали и остались довольны? Заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется!

P.S. Насчет того, что спину можно натренировать до такой степени, что ей все будет все равно... Не думаю, что это возможно. 10-12 часов работы перед компьютером убивают лошадь. ) Я трачу ежедневно на свою спину около часа, в значительной степени восстановил ее после травмы, вернул себе способность бегать и прыгать, заниматься спортом, но побороть компьютер не в состоянии. Как зажимало, так и зажимает, хотя я делаю перерывы и гимнастику в течение рабочего дня. Мне кажется, многие врачи недооценивают важность удобного рабочего места. Они ориентируют пациентов в духе "помоги себе сам" - и это тысячу раз правильно. Но вот знания конкретных устройств, облегчающих жизнь больных, часто не хватает, к сожалению.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2008)

> Может ли кто-нибудь из присутствующих сказать: да, я попробовал такой-то стул, и он здорово помог? Или: мои пациенты попробовали и остались довольны? Заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется!


С последней выстаки привёз стул-седло. Хирурги окулисты очень довольны, обещали спасибо сказать! Мне очень нравятся обычные маленькие офисные стулья, так, чтобы попу подсунуть под спинку, тогда спинка упирается в поясницу и очень удобно. Поясница фиксирована и, катаясь и поворачиваясь на стуле чуть влево-вправо от клавиатуры, можно дать отдых разным группам мышц.


> P.S. Насчет того, что спину можно натренировать до такой степени, что ей все будет все равно... Не думаю, что это возможно.


Конечно, это некоторая условность, но очень желательное дополнение!


----------



## Stepan (3 Янв 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С последней выстаки привёз стул-седло. Хирурги окулисты очень довольны, обещали спасибо сказать!



То есть они сидят на этих стульях, правильно я понял?
Это интересный вариант, но здорово дорого. Не жалко, если бы знать, что поможет...


----------



## Ell (3 Фев 2008)

Важен не сам стул, а посадка.


----------



## MonLena (24 Апр 2008)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Я слышала, что сидеть можно на большом мяче, вроде бы создали стул яйцевидной формы, спинки, естественно никакой нет. А суть заключается в том, что приходится удерживать равновесие и при этом мышцам приходится постоянно работать.
А ещё хотелось бы задать вопрос относительно ортопедических подушек под спину. Ведь кресло не всегда бывает удобным, иногда оно слишком мягкое, в иных случаях деревянный стул со спинкой, которая уж точно не повторяет изгибы спины. Оказывают ли хоть какую-то помощь эти подушки (ещё их для водителей рекомендуют)?


----------



## Ole (24 Апр 2008)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*



MonLena написал(а):


> А ещё хотелось бы задать вопрос относительно ортопедических подушек под спину. Оказывают ли хоть какую-то помощь эти подушки (ещё их для водителей рекомендуют)?


 
Я купила такую, перепробывала к разным стульям по всякому
присобачивать - вообщем если кому из Минска она нужна
- могу отдать в хорошие руки :p .
Я себе на офисе откопала стул(офисный), на котором мне не больно сидеть,обычный, без наворотов, просто под спину лег как-то удачно
и теперь очень довольна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2008)

MonLena написал(а):


> Я слышала, что сидеть можно на большом мяче, вроде бы создали стул яйцевидной формы, спинки, естественно никакой нет. А суть заключается в том, что приходится удерживать равновесие и при этом мышцам приходится постоянно работать.
> А ещё хотелось бы задать вопрос относительно ортопедических подушек под спину. Ведь кресло не всегда бывает удобным, иногда оно слишком мягкое, в иных случаях деревянный стул со спинкой, которая уж точно не повторяет изгибы спины. Оказывают ли хоть какую-то помощь эти подушки (ещё их для водителей рекомендуют)?



http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/pravilnaja-posadka-v-avtomobile-i


----------



## Lightstep (2 Май 2008)

Недавно в поисках подушки под голову заходила в магазин ортопедических товаров Санкт-Петербургской компании ПасТер. Там посидела на так называемом функциональном стуле. Представляет собой комбинацию из двух мягких "табуреточек" на 2-х уровнях, нижняя - под колени. Для спины опоры нет.

Из рекламного текста: "При использовании функционального стула для разгрузки позвоночника снимается нагрузка с позвоночника за счет переноса части веса на колени. Благодаря этому позвоночник разгружается, диски не пережимаются, улучшается кровообращение, спина выпрямляется, и образовавшаяся при этом степень свободы дает эффект легкой разминки."

Посидела (минутку), было удобно, спина без опоры, но сама держится прямо. Смущает то, что ноги в колене согнуты под острым углом (Удобно ли сохранять такую позу продолжительное время). Может, кто-нибудь уже пользуется таким стулом? Со слов сотрудницы магазина, ее муж сидит на таком стуле на работе, доволен. Но это слова продавца. Что могут сказать о такой позе (нагрузка на колени) врачи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Хороший стул.


----------



## serxios (13 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  ортопедический стул Мировского - ?*

Скажите Helen, а какой стул есть нормальный для сидения ? можете дать ссылку на такую компанию, которая делает правильные стулья для сидения ??? 
У меня  от лежания  на кровати иногда спина устает, а когда начинаю ходить и двигаться спина (особенно поясница) у меня перестает перегружаться. Может  спине скорее нужно динамическое  движение, а не  " правильное сидение" , человек посидев в одно положениеи даже правильном начинает уставать, ему нужно менять положение . Я думаю этот стул мировского, то что нужно больным, и  он так же корсет тренирует, если включить логику.


----------



## qqq200 (18 Июн 2009)

Нашел для себя подходящий вариант стула (в виде седла) финской фирмы Salli.

Стоят они не мало, но здоровье дороже!


----------



## nuwa (18 Июн 2009)

qqq200 написал(а):


> Нашел для себя подходящий вариант стула



А какую именно модель для себя Вы выбрали?


----------



## qqq200 (18 Июн 2009)

Salli Twin она имеет две разделенные половинки, что положительно влияет как на спину так и на половую систему!


----------



## АлександрМ (4 Авг 2009)

*Стул для работы на компьютере*

Моя больная тема! Что только не пробовал
Активное (дорогое, зараза!) кресло, просто большое престижное, сейчас сижу на регулируемом во всех плоскостях, но тоже не то.

Честно говоря, лучше всего себя чувствую когда сажусь в мягкое кресло где-то в приемной. Не во все, но в определенные. Оно приятно для спины. 

Приходится весь день и не только быть за компьютером
Посоветуйте мне что-то, чтобы не менять


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2009)

Так для какой работы вам нужен стул?


----------



## АлександрМ (4 Авг 2009)

Для работы у компьютера дома. Я как встаю за него и весь день сижу.
Высота стола 74 (Вы спрашиваете о размерах )  рост у меня 176 вес 80.
Монитор поднял на 15 см. еще.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2009)

А на чем сейча сидите? Сделайте фото в профиль.


----------



## АлександрМ (4 Авг 2009)

Сейчас сижу на стуле, который регулируется по высоте, наклон спинки и еще сидение тоже. Но не то что-то
Если честно, то отдыхаю в мягком кресле (дома нет) где-то у врача психотерапевта.
Но на нем же не будешь работать или есть подобные?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2009)

Работать можно и лежа, есть и для этого приспособление.
Тут важно не какая спинка, а где она, куда упирается.
И в чем дискомфорт, может спина устает, а может ягодицы "устают".


----------



## АлександрМ (6 Сен 2009)

Приложил фото рабочего места.
Что не так?
Проблема в шейном отделе, хотя грыжу обнаружили в пояснице


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2009)

Нет главного, подпора под поясницу.


----------



## АлександрМ (7 Сен 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет главного, подпора под поясницу.



Этих подпоров покупал - кучу. Порекомендуйте мне что-то такое, чтобы не менял.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2009)

Я бы вообще поненял директорский стул на стул у которого спинка отделена от сидения см на 15, тогда и она станет подпором.
А так мне нравиться подушка ленинградской фирмы Норма (нормафлекс), и сингапурская поддержка для спины.


----------



## nuwa (7 Сен 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я бы вообще поненял директорский стул на стул у которого спинка отделена от сидения см на 15, тогда и она станет подпором.


А это не низко? Я сейчас как раз сижу на таком стуле, честно говоря спина устаёт очень. Может имеет смысл брать смысл со спинкой с учётом индивидуальной высоты бедра? Т.е. расстояния (при сидении) от стула до талии? Как раз будет упор для спины?umnik


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2009)

А тут важно что бы не только спинка поднята, но и место для попы должно быть. Попа позади спины, а не наоборот.
Т.е. вполне возможна доработка:

При физиологически правильной позе, подпор в поясничном отделе должен быть под верхнепоясничным и нижнегрудным отделами позвоночника. Грубо говоря, Ваш живот должен быть выпячен вперёд.
Подпор под поясницу можно изготовить самому или приобрести подушку для автомобильного кресла. Для пробы возьмите банное махровое полотенце. Сложите его, а не скручивайте, чтобы валик имел овальную, а не круглую форму. Меняя размер полотенца можно подобрать наиболее удобный размер валика и по этому ощущению подбирать поясничную подушку. Валик в целлофановый пакет, к концам пакета привязать резинку. Теперь правильно расположим подпор (самодельный валик или специальную подушку) для поясничного ответа. Прежде всего, резинка подпора перекидывается через спинку кресла, без неё валик или подушка будут всё время падать вниз и давить на крестец, а должны на переход с поясницы на грудной отдел. Как ориентир можно использовать нижний край подушки, он должен быть на 5-10 см выше сидения автомобильного кресла.
При таком положении позвоночника работает амортизация "вертикальной рессоры", нагрузка на позвоночник равномерно распределяется по всем позвонкам и межпозвонковым дискам, минимизируется нарушение кровоснабжения тканей. Такая физиологически удобная поза позволяет значительно снизить возможность возникновения боли в спине обусловленную неврологическими проявлениями остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## АлександрМ (8 Сен 2009)

Друзья, дайте мне ссылку на стул хороший!
Если честно, то мне комформнее всего в мягком кресле )
Хотя дома такого нет и не знаю, есть ли аналог для работы

Добавлено через 8 часов 55 минут
Буду признателен за совет профи по конкретному стулу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2009)

Посмотрите в поиске здесь на сайте. была такая тема. А вообще, самое простое кресло с  разрывом 15-20 см, за 900 руб.


----------



## АлександрМ (12 Сен 2009)

Каким разрывом?


----------



## nuwa (12 Сен 2009)

От плоскости сидения до нижней границы спинки стула..... Или наоборот ))))))))


----------



## Натэлла 33 (28 Сен 2009)

Приветствую всех!
Вот решила поделиться с Вами еще одним приспособлением для снятия
напряжения мышц. Не знаю насколько это помогает, но удобно, правда.
Сегодня приобрела. Это не реклама, не знаю можно ли давать ссылку,
попробую.эргономичный подлокотник


Удачи и здоровья!


----------



## agent (27 Окт 2009)

Придавать особое значение своему рабочему месту – это очень хорошо. Но в этом моменте надо уделить внимание не только стульчику,  но и столу. Если все правильно подобрать и подогнать именно под себя, то это будет очень полезно и эффективно. Надо заботится о своем здоровье.


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Скорее всего что это не специальный стул, а просто стул трансформер типа. Где можно откорректировать под свой рост, также придать нужное положение спинки которая в свою очередь имеет правильный изгиб. Возможно даже сидушка какая то с прибамбасами.


----------



## Селиком (29 Ноя 2009)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

За счёт эффекта "проваливания" позвоночник оказывается в "подвешанном" состоянии


----------



## abelar (29 Ноя 2009)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Стулом "исправить искривление позвоночника" невозможно!
А, указанным стулом заработать геморрой - запростоumnik


----------



## Селиком (29 Ноя 2009)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Кто же говорит, что этот стул может исправить искривление позвононика!
Обычный стул та при неправильном сидении на нём как раз и приводит к искривлению.
И как же от него можно заработать геморрой? Поясните физику.
Стул обладает многими наградами, был даже на выставке в Москве.
Проведены были клинические исследования как в неврологическом так и в травматологическом отделениях БОЛЬНИЦЫ!!! Результат положительный. За 2 года его продаж не было ни одной жалобы, а тем более чтобы он вызывал геморрой.


----------



## Юлия (29 Ноя 2009)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Мне кажется, тут ничего нельзя сказать однозначно: кому-то удобно на подушках, кому-то на вот таких стульях. А кто-то вообще сидит на сидушках с гречневой лузгой внутри, типа антицеллюлит))
Я в принципе одобряю идею вот этих накладок и стульев Селиванова, но все равно - не панацея! Снизить болевой синдром, спину расслабить - это да. Но все равно надо и лечиться тоже)


----------



## abelar (30 Ноя 2009)

*Стул для исправления искривления позвоночника*

Увеличил картинку....Вообще-то что-то в этом есть...Особенно если предусмотреть возможность изменения по высоте отдельно каждой из половинок...К примеру с пневмо подкачкой
И, если сделать то же ,но для автомобильного сидения...
А, если с помощью гелькаута и силиконового мешка и вспенивающегося полиуретана на основе ненасыщенных полиэфиров (это как в импортных матрасах - стайлекс...) изготавливать формировать сидуху за 10мин в присутствии заказчика по его индивидуальному оттиску его 5-й точки....
Неплохой бизнес....Берется угол в любом ортопедическом салоне...
Девочку-ортопеда, 10 литров гелькаута - 1500руб, термоупорная акрил пленка 20 пог.м., фоам-стайлекс литра 3,+ ДТА 500мл. Ну, сурфактант - клапаны-флизелин...-копейки Это рачет на 500изделий....
А, если все в чехол из замши или кожи под цвет заказчика, чтобы и в Майбах было не стыдно....?
Короче, я в-теме...


----------



## Maxwell (21 Янв 2010)

Я меняю велосипедное седло на обычный....


----------



## Андронека (28 Июн 2010)

Работаю за компьютером от 8 до 12 часов в сутки. Во время обострения болей в пояснице,   больше получаса за столом работать не мог. Возникла необходимость в создании рабочего места для продолжительной работы. Более имение продолжительно можно было работать лежа на кушетке, опираясь спиной на спинку. Но это далеко не самое эргономичное положение для позвоночника и шеи.  

Что можно купить готового, заглянем в Интернет. Эргономичное рабочее место, с креслом позволяющим работать в полулежащем положении  стоит от 1000 до 4000 долларов. Для меня дороговато, решил сделать, что ни будь из подручных материалов. Место для работы на компьютере можно разделить на три составные части: кресло, основание для кресла и подставка для ноутбука. Начал с кресла. После непродолжительного поиска и выбора остановился на кресле от автомобиля.
    Преимущества использования автомобильного кресла:
-у автомобильных кресел хорошая эргономика, 
-большой запас прочности (рассчитаны на большой вес и нагрузки)
-наполнителем является латекс (упругий и долговечный материал)
-есть регулировка угла между сиденьем и спинкой, на некоторых моделях регулируется угол подголовника.
-доступность и низкие цены на б/у кресла

   Для закрепления кресла нужно было сделать основание. Основание может быть из труб прямоугольного или круглого сечения, металлического уголка или из деревянных брусков. Форма, размер все зависит от вашей фантазии и возможностей.

   На разборке, мною, из нескольких вариантов было выбрано и куплено самое удобное кресло. Для основания были использованы трубы прямоугольного сечения и металлический уголок.  Сварщик сварил прямоугольную раму и к ней в местах крепления кресла приварил металлический уголок. Мое кресло крепилось в трех точках. Основание получилось подстать креслу, прочное и тяжелое. Кресло само по себе довольно тяжелое, а с основанием вообще неподъемное. Но делаем не для того чтобы таскать из комнаты в комнату. Закрепляем кресло таким образом, чтобы можно было менять угол наклона кресла по отношению к полу. Два крепления под спинкой служат осью, вокруг которой оно наклоняется. С помощью переднего крепления можно зафиксировать выбранный угол наклона. Это оказалась самая важная часть нашей самоделки. Перевод кресла из положения сидя в положение полулежа дает тот самый эффект снижения нагрузки на позвоночник, которого мы и добивались. Подставку для ноутбука сделал из сосновой вагонки и фанеры.
Кресло мне обошлось в 20 долларов, 10 отдал сварщику, остальное было сделано из подручных материалов.
   Здесь можно посмотреть фотографии http://volk.by/node/1111/


----------



## Андрей Иванович (1 Июл 2010)

Технология refunction создает условия для эффективной работы человека с сохранением физиологических энергозатрат, необходимых для поддержания здоровья.

  !     Инновация не имеющая аналогов в мире! 
Применение технологии refunction в стульях и креслах позволило восстановить работу мышц, отвечающих за здоровье позвоночника человека.

  !     Быстрей всех удобство стульев refunction ощущают дошкольники и люди с проблемами позвоночника. 

Отличием стула с технологией refunction от обычного стандартного стула, который всем нам знаком, является:

укороченная спинка;

угол наклона спинки относительно сиденья менее 90 градусов;

динамическое сиденье. 

 Первое

Укороченная спинка - зачем она, когда на стульях с высокой спинкой сидеть легко и комфортно? При опоре на высокую спинку, мышцы, удерживающие позвоночник, не напрягаются, и, как нам кажется, мы отдыхаем. Но известно, если мышца длительное время не работает, она слабнет и атрофируется. 
Из анатомии : в формировании правильной осанки основную роль играют позвоночник и мышцы, окружающие его . Одни мышцы короткие, они крепятся между двумя соседними позвонками, и их функция - держать соседние позвонки ровно, без перекосов. Эти мышцы еще называют – мышцы безопасности. Другие мышцы - длинные, они крепятся через 4 позвонка и более, они обеспечивают подвижность. Совместная работа этих групп мышц обеспечивает позвоночнику человека и безопасность, и подвижность. 

Исследователями было отмечено, что функция коротких мышц нарушается, когда ребенок длительное время сидит с опорой на высокую спинку стула или кресла. Длинные мышцы сохраняют свою работоспособность, но, оставшись в одиночестве, держать позвонки ровно, без перекосов, они не могут. Именно поэтому у абсолютного большинства современных старшеклассников выявляют нарушение осанки и сколиозы. Эти же небольшие патологические перекосы, часто невидимые глазом, приводят к перегрузке мышц, нарушению кровотока, деформации диска и прочим массовым проблемам с позвоночником во взрослом возрасте.

  !     Если Вам приходится много сидеть, что бы не нарушать работоспособность мышц безопасности позвоночника или восстановить их функцию, нужно сидеть на стульях с укороченной спинкой, которая фиксирует только крестец, не блокируя работу вышерасположенных суставов, связок и мышц позвоночника. 

Второе

Угол наклона спинки относительно сиденья менее 90 градусов, такая конструкция позволяет фиксировать крестец в правильном положении за счет чего сохраняются физиологические изгибы во всех отделах позвоночника.

Третье

Динамическое сиденье или другими словами, качающееся. За счет данной конструктивной особенности стула достигается следующие цели.
Динамическое крепление сиденья обеспечивает разнообразную нагрузку на околопозвоночные мышцы и мышцы бедер, что уменьшает гиподинамию и активизирует кровоток.
Заданная амплитуда движения сиденья обеспечивает человеку возможность совершать небольшие наклоны вперед, в результате удобней работать за письменным столом, лучше осанка и меньше усталость к концу рабочего дня. Педиатры давно заметили - когда ребенок делает уроки, наклонив стул вперед, спина у него остается прямой, а это значит, что у него вырабатывается хорошая ровная осанка, которая сохранится на всю жизнь и не только украсит его, но и поможет избежать серьезных проблем с позвоночником.
У сиденья имеется два неподвижных положения. Данная конструктивная особенность позволяет использовать стул ежедневно полный рабочий день и не испытывать дискомфорта. 

  !     Как бы человек ни сел на стул с технологией refunction, на край или с опорой на спинку, с наклоном вперед или ровно, стул обеспечивает правильную осанку. Динамическое сиденье обеспечивает разнообразную нагрузку на околопозвоночные мышцы и мышцы бедер, что уменьшает гиподинамию и активизирует кровоток, а укороченная спинка восстанавливает и сохраняет работоспособность функциональных элементов позвоночника.


----------



## nuwa (1 Июл 2010)

Андрей Иванович написал(а):


> Технология refunction создает условия для эффективной работы человека с сохранением физиологических энергозатрат, необходимых для поддержания здоровья.


Андрей Иванович, здравствуйте!

Оно может вещь и хорошая, но... Форму - это место не для рекламных кричалок и призывов, это место, где люди делятся *собственным опытом* от использования того или иного товара.aiwan


----------



## Андрей Иванович (2 Июл 2010)

Я просидел на таком стуле около полугода.
Привычка к правильному сидению на мой субъективный взгляд
сформировалась. Даже в метро сижу без опоры на спинку
т. е. стандартный стул стал НЕУДОБНЫМ
Написал с целью обратить внимание тех кто ищет и имеет проблемы
и вынести на обсуждение специалистов форума принципы создания
(с точки зрения биомеханики и т. д.) конструкции стула
Если это реклама объясните как донести информацию
кстати на форуме есть ссылки на другие изделия
С уважением Андрей Иванович


----------



## АлександрМ (17 Окт 2010)

Странно, но меня больше устраивают стационарные конструкции, без роликов


----------



## Kotenok (17 Окт 2010)

АлександрМ, я с Вами тоже согласна, что удобнее на стульях без роликов.  И даже без спинки стулья люблю дома сидеть. Т.к. от не удобных спинок, спина очень сильно устает.


----------



## Kurt (1 Ноя 2010)

Я не согласен с удобством автомобильного кресла в домашнем быту. Оно удобно в автомобиле, для него и создано. А дома более расслабляющая обстановка и оборудование для работы, сидячее или лежачее должно быть более комфортным. Хотя, вы знаете, как я уже понял, при одних и тех же симптомах болезни позвоночника больным , как ни странно, требуется разные условия для лечения. И каждый находит что то свое. Так что если кулибину, который создал это кресло, улучшает самочувствие оно и создает комфортную обстановку для работы, то я за него очень рад. А для себя я предпочитаю полулежачее рабочее место на орторелакционном покрытии, с валиком под ногами. И на любых креслах, в том числе автомобильных я стараюсь как можно меньше находиться. Один большой недостаток лежачего места работы - это меньшая работоспособность из за большего прилива крови к голове, короче спать хочется при малейшем недосыпе.


----------



## abelar (1 Ноя 2010)

Kurt написал(а):


> . И на любых креслах, в том числе автомобильных я стараюсь как можно меньше находиться.


И это правильно!
Человеческий организм вообще плохо приспособлен для прямохождения. Так. Более или менее. На "скорую руку" Создателя. Но, к чему он вообще не приспособлен, дак это к сидению. Да,еще и на стуле! Кстати, в мире стульями пользуются только 12% населения планеты. Эти же 12% и мучаются за это болями в спине.


----------



## Kotenok (2 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Abelar, а к этим 12% дети обучающиеся в школах, садах тоже относятся? Они же так же сидят на стульях.umnik


----------



## abelar (2 Ноя 2010)

Конечно! С 4-го класса сколиозы и начинаются. Загадка только в том, почему в 10-летнем возрасте сколиоз у половины класса, а к 11-му у одного из 100?aiwan


----------



## Rinade (4 Ноя 2010)

> И на любых креслах, в том числе автомобильных я стараюсь как можно меньше находиться.





abelar написал(а):


> И это правильно!
> Человеческий организм вообще плохо приспособлен для прямохождения. Так. Более или менее. На "скорую руку" Создателя. Но, к чему он вообще не приспособлен, дак это к сидению. Да,еще и на стуле! Кстати, в мире стульями пользуются только 12% населения планеты. Эти же 12% и мучаются за это болями в спине.



Речь была о креслах .. 
Про правильные кресла можно послушать у Малышевой в интернете в программе "Жить здорово" aiwan

Про стулья:
У близкой родственницы "за 70" , всю жизнь просидевшей на стуле, работа сидячая, проблем не было никогда. Сейчас  .. может быть .. но строго "по возрасту". Даже если есть выбор - с удовольствием будет сидеть на табурете с идеально прямой списой и правильным прогибом в пояснице .. Создатель явно к ней благоволит ... Или есть еще варианты?

Добавлено через 5 минут


abelar написал(а):


> Конечно! С 4-го класса сколиозы и начинаются. Загадка только в том, почему в 10-летнем возрасте сколиоз у половины класса, а к 11-му у одного из 100?aiwan



Действительно загадка! Может так диагностируют?
У нас в 11 классах было у двоих из 50. Это явно видимых, так сказать.  Получается - у четырех из 100, как минумум ...


----------



## Kotenok (4 Ноя 2010)

Да загадка очень интересная. Голову поломать можно. umnik


----------



## Evgen (7 Ноя 2010)

----------------------------------------------------------------------МОЙ ВЫБОР-----------
У меня на кухне такая форма стула, вроде бы для меня это самый удобный на каком сидел



Далее для компа я поставил вот такое, это для меня удобнее чем я сидел на самых обычных, и тем более самого просто офисного с одтельной спинкой подпоркой

----------------------------------------------------------------------МОЙ ВЫБОР-------------


а до этого за компом я проводил время на табурете, спина уставала жутко, пересел на обычное мягкое кресло, спина отдыхала до поры до времени пока не отказала поясница..



ДАЕМ КОММЕНТАРИЙ..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2010)

Все неправильные!aiwan


----------



## Evgen (8 Ноя 2010)

правильные или нет, незнаю.. но пока по ощущениям это лучше чем было до этого..вот если поясница упирается в спинку то это гуд  .. на кресле вроде бы так, даже удомнее, но сама сидушка длинее.. неудобство.. у меня вопрос - в школе вообще правильные стулья? раньше стоя были занятия, лавки, стульчики..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2010)

Раньше было два урока по 20 минут по субботам в церковно-приходской школе, а все остальное время в работе.
Потом гимназия и считай наша школа, там 4-5 уроков, и уже была парта, там встать нельзя, не подняв крышку парты, и размер парты по росту подбирался. Еще час на уроки дома, а потом во двор и все время в движении.
Теперь 8-10 уроков, стол и стул, неправильные, потом уроки дома и комп., часов на шесть, а если и на улицу, то посидеть в подъезде и с пивом и сигаретой (хорошо если с простой).
Потом работа, где неправильно организовано рабочее место и рабочее время, которое ещё и не нормировано, а дома социальные сети, или вот этот форум, так и атрофируется все ненужное, например мышцы спины.


----------



## Evgen (9 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> .....дома и комп., часов на шесть, а если и на улицу, то посидеть в подъезде и с пивом и сигаретой (хорошо если с простой)......


ммм,  этож здорово ..

Добавлено через 3 минуты
по делу, в чем неправильность компьютерного стула указанного на фото? буду исправлять, хочу сказать что мне в нем удобнее чем на табурете, удобнее чем на деревянном с прямой спинкой, и я хотя б выпрямился.. единственный минус, что когда садишься так чтоб поясница упиралась в спинку, с часик посидишь и немеют ноги.. ггг:p передавливает.. сиденье бы покороче и подушку  выше поясницы.. когда первый раз садился, было очень не удобно в данном кресле, вот имеено подушечки чуть выше пояснице не хватает...это по ощущениям.
Что касается кухонного, там все идеально, и прямо сидишь, и спинка приятно расслабляюще действует..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2010)

Это так кажется, что хорошо. а вот потом смотреть страшно.
Папаша приводит сына, посмотрите,  у него голова болит, у него давление прыгает, и вообще крови в голове не хватает, он весь заторможенный.
Первым делом раздеваю и сразу показываю на следы от внутривенных уколов.
И тут папаша, уже все понимая и все же как факт последней надежды спрашивает:
-сынок, ну может ты сегодня анализы сдавал!

Кстати, парень умер полгода назад!aiwan


----------



## Kotenok (9 Ноя 2010)

Доктор, страшные вещи говорите. 

Добавлено через 2 часа 35 минут
Доктора, насколько опасно для спины сидеть на стуле без спинки в день по 3 часа?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2010)

> Доктор, страшные вещи говорите.


Это не про спину, это про наркотики.



> Доктора, насколько опасно для спины сидеть на стуле без спинки в день по 3 часа?


И три часа не положено, и без спинки не положено, а значит это как вам повезёт!


----------



## Kotenok (9 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не про спину, это про наркотики.
> 
> Я поняла, что про наркотики. Сталкивалась на работе, помочь не можежь.
> И три часа не положено, и без спинки не положено, а значит это как вам повезёт!


Ясненько. Будем искать стул со спинкой. Хотя без спинки мне удобно. А без подлокотников моожно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2010)

Без подлокотников можно и без спинки можно, но с прямой спиной прогутой вперед в поснице и 45 минут сидим, 5 минут ходит, 2 раза по 45 сидим, 15 минут производственная гимнастика.


----------



## Kotenok (9 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Без подлокотников можно и без спинки можно, но с прямой спиной прогутой вперед в поснице и 45 минут сидим, 5 минут ходит, 2 раза по 45 сидим, 15 минут производственная гимнастика.



Доктор Ступин, спасибо за рекомендацию. Но 3 часа эта за весь день. А максимальное время за один заход это минут 15 получается. И вечером прогулка так километров на 10 с собакой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2010)

Тогда главное посадка.


----------



## Kotenok (9 Ноя 2010)

Хорошо! yahoo


----------



## vivatum (28 Ноя 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда главное посадка.



А что скажете о "коленопреклонённом" стуле?
Стул с упором для ног
Видел такой стул в Европе. И в Украине такой стул мелькает на сайтах - Доктор Стул
спинки нет, подлокотников нет. Говорят о большом количестве преимуществ. Интересно мнение специалиста.


----------



## АлександрМ (14 Янв 2011)

*Оптимальный стул*

Делает ли кто-то ступ по индивидуальному заказу?

Мне почему-то не подходят кожаные кресла руководителей с наворотами. Их было много. Стулья лучше. Хотелось бы подобрать под себя.

И еще вопрос. Кто-то может сказать - при росте 177 см. какая должна быть высота стола и стула?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2011)

Высота стула-ноги согнуты в коленях на 90 градусов.
Высота стола-для клавиатуры, руки согнуты на 90 при выпрямленной спине с подпором под поясницу.
Высота стола-для работы ручкой (не печатать, а писать), на 3 см выше локтей рук подпирающих подбородок ладонями, при выпрямленной спине с подпором под поясницу.


----------



## АлександрМ (15 Янв 2011)

Профессионально и понятно!
Спасибо!


----------



## АлександрМ (2 Фев 2011)

Основные проблемы большинства кресел
1.Сиденье очень глубоко, сидишь на краешке
2.Спинка не подпирает спину, когда с клавиатурой работаешь,  только если откидываешься подпирает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2011)

Вы описываете кресло для отдыха, а не для работы.


----------



## АлександрМ (3 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы описываете кресло для отдыха, а не для работы.



Подпирать спину надо и во время работы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2011)

Абсолютно правильно.


----------



## АлександрМ (4 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Абсолютно правильно.



Тогда почему описываю для отдыха?


----------



## mgn (4 Фев 2011)

Федор Петрович!
Разрешите личный вопрос на данную тему?
Каким стулом (или кресло) Вы пользуетесь во время просмотра телевизионных программ?
Какое расстояние у Вас от пола до центра экрана телевизора?
Спасибо!
Андрей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2011)

> Основные проблемы большинства кресел
> 1.Сиденье очень глубоко, сидишь на краешке
> 2.Спинка не подпирает спину, когда с клавиатурой работаешь, только если откидываешься подпирает


На работе не должно быть больших кресел, кроме как у начальника, но у него другая функция (не работать, а контролировать), не должно быть кресел с глубоким сидением, и спинка должна подпирать спину.

Т.е. у вас кресло для начальника, а значиит не для работы..aiwan

Добавлено через 1 минуту


mgn написал(а):


> Федор Петрович!
> Разрешите личный вопрос на данную тему?
> Каким стулом (или кресло) Вы пользуетесь во время просмотра телевизионных программ?
> Какое расстояние у Вас от пола до центра экрана телевизора?
> ...



Только лежа, лежа на диване. 1м 40 см.


----------



## mgn (4 Фев 2011)

Как обезопасить шейный отдел позвоночника?
В данной ситуации он находится в уязвимом положении?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2011)

Вы про "лежа". Не надо напрягаться, и не надо зацикливаться, нет никакой опасности.


----------



## АлександрМ (5 Фев 2011)

Никто так и не ответил, где в Москве можно купить нормальное кресло для работы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2011)

В Икее, 900 рублей.


----------



## АлександрМ (5 Фев 2011)

Весьма информативно

Почти как "В Мюнхене за 300 евро"

Ни ссылки, ничего...


----------



## Нася (5 Фев 2011)

http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/90025727


Самый близкий к 900 только этот. Федор Петрович, этот стул Вы имеете в виду?
ЧТо-то мне кажется он неудобный. Для людей с длинными ногами особенно - полноги висит, сиденье упирается где-то в верхнюю часть бедра..
Я себе представляла что-то такое сильно ортопедическое, с валиками под изгибы..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2011)

Вполне.
Тольок спинку бы ещё см на 5 повыше.
 Длинна сидения на длинну бедра, попа уходит под спинку, спинка упирается в поясницу. Вытора ппо длинне голени регулируется.
Все остальное вариации на тему.aiwan


----------



## Нюшка (5 Фев 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> ЧТо-то мне кажется он неудобный.


 
Ага, ага, я себе подобный купила-жутко не удобная, зараза, т.к. спинка под тяжестью тела отклоняется назад, получается очень неприятный угол положения тела и приходится большую подушку под спину подкладывать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2011)

Так же спинка низковато, а вот то, что откидывается это лишнее. Наборот, должен быть упор.


----------



## Нюшка (5 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а вот то, что откидывается это лишнее. Наборот, должен быть упор.



Так в такой модели не может спинка крепко упираться, если она конечно не из платины-слишком большой рычаг из мягкого металла, соединяющий спинку с сиденьем. ИМХО.


----------



## АлександрМ (5 Фев 2011)

НЮШКА написал(а):


> Ага, ага, я себе подобный купила-жутко не удобная, зараза, т.к. спинка под тяжестью тела отклоняется назад, получается очень неприятный угол положения тела и приходится большую подушку под спину подкладывать...
> Посмотреть вложение 5133



Крайне неудобный. Хочу стул без всяких подушек. Кто знает такой?

Добавлено через 1 минуту
http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/90025727

Этот? А руки на весу держать?
А спинка низкая, что она подпирает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2011)

АлександрМ написал(а):


> Этот? А руки на весу держать?
> А спинка низкая, что она подпирает?



Неясен вопрос.
Низкая, потому и не подпирает.


----------



## Селебрина (6 Фев 2011)

Здравствуйте! А такой стул будет удобен? Подбираю детям рабочие стулья. Много сидят. :cray:
И ещё вопрос. Имеет ли право на жизнь такая балансировочная(воздушная) подушка?
Назначение: Для коррекции осанки и укрепления мышц спины, для профилактики и лечения плоскостопия. Использование подушки предотвращает застойные явления в пояснично-крестцовом отделе и тазовой области. Игольчатая поверхность воздействует на подлежащие ткани, что увеличивает микроциркуляцию(вероятно, крови, прим. Селебрина) в них.
p.s.Сама их продаю, но кроме рекламных описаний, ничего про них не знаю. :p
Давайте попробуем вместе разобраться...:blush200:


----------



## Нася (6 Фев 2011)

Про балансировочные снаряды обсуждалось в одной из тем. Один форумчанин вылечился с их помощью. Только у него шары были, кажется.. Или я не так поняла..


----------



## АлександрМ (6 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неясен вопрос.
> Низкая, потому и не подпирает.



А чего тогда советуете этот стул?
Вы можете сказать - "купите этот"?
Со ссылкой, без общих рассуждений

Добавлено через 1 минуту


Селебрина написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! А такой стул будет удобен? Подбираю детям рабочие стулья. Много сидят. :cray:
> И ещё вопрос. Имеет ли право на жизнь такая балансировочная(воздушная) подушка?
> Назначение: Для коррекции осанки и укрепления мышц спины, для профилактики и лечения плоскостопия. Использование подушки предотвращает застойные явления в пояснично-крестцовом отделе и тазовой области. Игольчатая поверхность воздействует на подлежащие ткани, что увеличивает микроциркуляцию(вероятно, крови, прим. Селебрина) в них.
> p.s.Сама их продаю, но кроме рекламных описаний, ничего про них не знаю. :p
> Давайте попробуем вместе разобраться...:blush200:


Завезите человеческий стул - все спасибо скажут
Первый, кто купит - я


----------



## Селебрина (6 Фев 2011)

АлександрМ написал(а):


> Завезите человеческий стул - все спасибо скажут
> Первый, кто купит - я



Быть может, мы и до мебели дорастём. yahoo Опробуем сначала на мне, ладно?:nyam:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2011)

Селебрина написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! А такой стул будет удобен?



Неплохо, но для детей важна длинна сидения, не длинее бедра.

Добавлено через 3 минуты


> А чего тогда советуете этот стул?
> Вы можете сказать - "купите этот"?
> Со ссылкой, без общих рассуждений



Купите гвоздик!
И прятно, и поневоле сидишь прямо.

Я понимаю советы в Инете, как изложение принципов, котрые я считаю правильными.
Но как только заведу ортопедический магазин (как найду директора, так и заведу), буду советовать покупать только в моем магазине.aiwan


----------



## АлександрМ (7 Фев 2011)

"Купите гвоздик" - весьма тонко, безусловно.
А если по сути, то "В Икеа за 900 руб" - сложный совет
Вам показали этот стул - сами раскритиковали
Причем здесь собственный салон? Речь о том, чтобы показали подходящий стул.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2011)

То, что я видел в Икее, лучше этого.
Покажите весь список полностью с фото, может среди них я и увижу ТОТ.

Вы шуток, совсем не понимаете!
Но если заведу магазин, то буду отсылать только в нему, т.к. отбирать товар для него буду только по тем принципам, которые считаю правильными (как правило эти принципы согласуются с физикой, химией, биологией, механникой), а где ошибусь, другие рачи подскажут.


----------



## Селебрина (9 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То, что я видел в Икее, лучше этого.
> Покажите весь список полностью с фото, может среди них я и увижу ТОТ.



Посмотрите, это весь набор рабочих стульев. Мало что подходит, на мой взгляд.nea


----------



## Михаил (9 Фев 2011)

> Здравствуйте! Компания "МедБокс" (оператор интернет-магазина www.ortobox.ru) рада приветствовать тех, кто заботится о своем здоровье и здоровье своих близких.
> Меня зовут Евгения и я предлагаю Вам на страницах этой темы ознакомиться с товарами нашего магазина, узнать информацию о наличии товара, ценах, получить консультацию при выборе, ответы на другие интересующие вопросы.
> Желаем Вам здоровья и ждем Вас на сайте нашего интернет-магазина!


.............


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2011)

Селебрина написал(а):


> Посмотрите, это весь набор рабочих стульев. Мало что подходит, на мой взгляд.nea



Да, Рудольф и Свенинг. Свенингу бы спинку повыше., но может так смотриться на фото.


----------



## АлександрМ (10 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То, что я видел в Икее, лучше этого.
> Покажите весь список полностью с фото, может среди них я и увижу ТОТ.
> 
> Вы шуток, совсем не понимаете!
> Но если заведу магазин, то буду отсылать только в нему, т.к. отбирать товар для него буду только по тем принципам, которые считаю правильными (как правило эти принципы согласуются с физикой, химией, биологией, механникой), а где ошибусь, другие рачи подскажут.


Значит, пока нет магазина своего, посоветовать нечего...
Эти Рудольф и Свенинг не подходят
Руки на весу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2011)

Посмотрел на чем сижу:
Бюрократ CH-201NX 

Подставку под руки не считаю обязательной, тут главное высота клавиатуры и мыши, и опора запястьями.


----------



## АлександрМ (10 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрел на чем сижу:
> Бюрократ CH-201NX
> 
> Подставку под руки не считаю обязательной, тут главное высота клавиатуры и мыши, и опора запястьями.


А локоть на что будет опираться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2011)

А, зачем?aiwan


----------



## АлександрМ (12 Фев 2011)

Если локоть не опирается, то у меня рука устает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2011)

если вы работанте на клавиатуре, то запястье должно быть в упоре.


----------



## АлександрМ (12 Фев 2011)

У меня запястье на упоре а локти на подлокотнике


----------



## Kotenok (12 Фев 2011)

Но этож жутко не удобно. Как локти могут лежать на подлокотниках, запястья на опоре. И что получается, что все зафиксировано и возможно даже возникать напряжение.


----------



## АлександрМ (12 Фев 2011)

Они на одном уровне
Могу mail прислать фото - прикрепить почему-то не могу


----------



## Kotenok (12 Фев 2011)

Да я понимаю, что они на одном уровне. Но я пробывала так печатать и появляется напряжение в плечевом поясе и как-то очень устаёт луче-запястный сустав. Я если честно даже подлокотники сняла. И долгое время сидела за компьютером на табуретке. Я недавно купила компьютерное кресло и подлокотники только мешаются, не давали мне удобно поставить стул по высоте. Скорее всего это уже дело привычки. Ну как то так.


----------



## АлександрМ (13 Фев 2011)

Мне держать на весу локти сложно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2011)

Сложно представить как вы набираете текст на клавиатуре при двух точках фиксации предплечья.
А если вы приспособились, то скорее у вас одна тока фиксации либо локоти, либо запястья, либо на одной руке локоть, а на другой запястье (скорее последнее). Если же  у вас точка опоры локти, то она размещается далеко от места работы, т.е. у вас длинный рычаг и его приходиться удерживать сокращением мышц плеча.


----------



## АлександрМ (13 Фев 2011)

Кисть и локоть на одном уровне
Кисть лежит на столе, а локоть на подлокотнике

Проблема только в одном - спина не упирается 
Или, вернее, редко упирается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2011)

Значит слишком длинное сидение.
Надо приблизить спинку стула к спине, например положить подушку под поясницу, или поролон 10 см вдоль всей спинки, а потом подушку.


----------



## АлександрМ (16 Фев 2011)

Нет, не в сидении дело - в спинке
Хорошая должна подпирать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2011)

Если сидение длинное, то подколенная область упирается в край сидения и вы не можете подвинуть попу до спинки и поясница прогибается дугой назад.


----------



## АлександрМ (17 Фев 2011)

Нет, это я понимаю
Выбрал нормальное сидение
Проблема в то, что когда наклоняешься к клавиатуре и экрану, то спина не опирается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2011)

Т.е. неправильная посадка. А монитор, верхний край, на какой высоте?


----------



## АлександрМ (18 Фев 2011)

Когда ровно сажусь, то верхний край на уровне носа примерно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2011)

Поднять см на 5. Хотя тут важно и расстояние до монитора.

Вы исходите не из тех понятий.
Вы описываете позу к которой привыкли и пытаетесь сделать её физиологичной.
А надо наоборот, определиться с физиологичной позой и приспособить свое место, а не себя.

Хочу заметить. Удобно не всегда физиологично, но физиологично, не всегда правильно. Например имея гиперкифоз, ваша физиология не будет соответствовать человеку с прямой осанкой.


----------



## АлександрМ (18 Фев 2011)

Уже поднимал год назад 
Потом опустил снова
Шею задирать тоже неудобно
Пережимает сосуды


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2011)

> Шею задирать тоже неудобно
> Пережимает сосуды



Верхний край монитора на уровне глаз, смотрим на середину монитора, т.е. голова чуть согнута вперед. Что-то в вашей посадке не так, если вам приходится задирать голову.


----------



## АлександрМ (18 Фев 2011)

У меня и сейчас на уровне носа
Нормально значит


----------



## Моби Дик (18 Июл 2011)

мы купили такой:

классный!
а еще такую штуковину:

с ее помощью можно и упражнения разные выполнять. от Рамуни привезла, но и в нашем интернете их полно


----------



## tmin (28 Июл 2011)

Правильная (эргономичная) мебель в работе большой пляс.
Я себе прикупил стул-седло

и стол с механической регулировкой высоты, очень удобная вещь,позволяет работать и сидя и стоя.


----------



## Кокос (13 Авг 2011)

Пользуюсь Танцующим Стулом, он реально помогает.


----------



## nuwa (14 Авг 2011)

Кокос написал(а):


> Пользуюсь Танцующим Стулом, он реально помогает.


Простите, а от чего помогает? Или в чём и чем помогает? Кому помогает?


----------



## АлександрМВ (1 Сен 2011)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора,
Выскажете пожалуйста свое мнение о данном кресле которое хоть и дорогое, но разработано действительно хорошей фирмой и имеет очень много положительных отзывов в интернете.
Это особенно важно для тех кто проводит за компьютером существенную часть своей жизни.
Кресло Embody:
Вот еще ссылка на описание от независимого лица:


----------



## nuwa (1 Сен 2011)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*

Александр, Вы нас спрашиваете или утверждаете, что кесло одно из лучших? Если Вас интересует мнение врачей, тогда почему в названии темы и сообщениях так много рекламного текста. Откуда известно, что фирма "действительно хороша"? Про отзывы в интернете от независимого лица промолчу. Большинсто из них пишутся хорошими людьми хорошо владеющими словом, но за не очень хорошие деньги. Так что вместо ссылок на сомнительные сайты с рекламными отзывами, лучше дать фотографию самого кресла и его название. Кто знаком с обсуждаемым объектом - даст отзыв. Кто его не знает и захочет прочитать рекламу - всё можно найти в Интернете.

Из названия темы убрала явно рекламный посыл и удалила ссылки в сообщении. Фотографию кресла размещать не стала. Вы можете сделать это сами.


----------



## АлександрМВ (1 Сен 2011)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*

Я программист и знаю что такое реклама в интернете, но если вы посмотрите другую мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6592/ то поймете что спрашиваю для себя(к сожалению пока мало кто прокомментировал мою проблему) . Кресло очень дорогое поэтому и хочу получить комментарий от врачей до его покупки.
Раз вы настаиваете попробую переоформить тему (кстати жалко что нельзя отредактировать мой первоначальный пост). Почему назвал фирму хорошей - потому что читал об этих креслах в нескольких книгах по менеджменту для руководителей IT компаний.


----------



## АлександрМВ (1 Сен 2011)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*

Что касается самого кресла вот краткое описание с сайта производителя и фото:
1) Кресло Embody создано для людей, которые на протяжении длительного времени работают за компьютером. Кресло Embody разработано с мыслью о здоровье человека:
• спинка способна повторить уникальный изгиб позвоночника;
• конструкция, обеспечивающая упругую поддержку спины, способствует равномерному распределению давления и свободной циркуляции крови;
• узкая спинка не ограничивает сидящего в движениях;
• широкий диапазон наклона спинки не стесняет движений
2)Спинка кресла Embody обладает способностью подстраиваться под изменение положения тела человека, а эластичная поддержка спины не препятствует циркуляции крови. Узкая форма спинки позволяет сидящему расправить плечи, что способствует более глубокому и естественному дыханию.
3) Для обеспечения превосходного комфорта спинка и сидение кресла Embody соответствуют форме тела человека. Конструкция кресла обеспечивает равномерное распредение давление по всей поверхности спинки и сиденья.
Кресло не имеет жестких обрамлений. При взаимодействии с человеком края эластично прогибаются, обеспечивая более комфортные ощущения.Возможность изменения изгиба верхней части спинки разработана специально для обеспечения поддержки человека в слегка наклоненном для работы состоянии. Положение спинки позволяет двигаться естественно, поддерживает голову в правильном положении при работе на компьютере, при этом спина остается в нейтральном положении и не испытывает нагрузок.


----------



## Asper (1 Сен 2011)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*



АлександрМВ написал(а):


> Что касается самого кресла вот краткое описание с сайта производителя и фото:
> Посмотреть вложение 8445Посмотреть вложение 8446Посмотреть вложение 8447Посмотреть вложение 8448Посмотреть вложение 8449Посмотреть вложение 8450Посмотреть вложение 8451


Хорошее кресло!


----------



## Twin (12 Сен 2011)

Прочитала недавно про стулья-седла, которые якобы выправляют осанку и даже лечат сколиоз!Кто-нибудь про что-то подобное слышал?Я немного скептически к этому отношусь, но мало ли, у кого то есть опыт использования таких стульев, потому что мне сейчас для спины необходима профилактика(делала недавно операцию).
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ортопедический_стул


----------



## Twin (12 Сен 2011)

Всем добрый день!Нашла недавно в интернете статьи и исследования о стульях-седлах, которые якобы выправляют осанку и даже лечат сколиоз!Кто-нибудь про что-то подобное слышал?Я немного скептически к этому отношусь, но мало ли, у кого то есть опыт использования таких стульев, потому что мне сейчас для спины необходима профилактика(делала недавно операцию).
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ортопедический_стул


----------



## Ольга . (12 Сен 2011)

Twin написал(а):


> Прочитала недавно про стулья-седла, которые якобы выправляют осанку и даже лечат сколиоз!Кто-нибудь про что-то подобное слышал?


А как же! Слышали.
Совсем недавно Ваш почти полный тёзка (или родственник) tmin прикупил себе такое седло. Спросите у него об ощущениях. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/714/page-6#post-71556
Только Вы буквально пару часов назад задавали этот же вопрос в соседней ветке, но почему-то писали там о себе в мужском роде, и беспокоила Вас там грыжа, а не сколиоз:


Twin написал(а):


> .....Недавно мне прооперировали межпозвоночную грыжу, первое время нос*ил* корсет, но теперь нужно как можно быстрее возвращаться к своим рабочим делам. Недавно случайно наткну*лся* на статью про стулья-седла, .....


----------



## nuwa (12 Сен 2011)

Twin написал(а):


> Всем добрый день!*Нашла* недавно в интернете статьи и исследования о стульях-седлах, которые якобы выправляют осанку и даже лечат сколиоз!Кто-нибудь про что-то подобное слышал?Я немного скептически к этому отношусь, но мало ли, у кого то есть опыт использования таких стульев, потому что мне сейчас для спины необходима профилактика(делала недавно операцию).
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ортопедический_стул





tmin написал(а):


> Правильная (эргономичная) мебель в работе большой пляс.
> Я себе *прикупил* стул-седло
> 
> и стол с механической регулировкой высоты, очень удобная вещь,позволяет работать и сидя и стоя.


Предлагаю следующий ник выбрать: Tvin, tviN, twin, Tmin. В принципе, такое разнообразие можно придумать из этого небольшого количества букв и различной их высоты. Дерзайте, и у Вас обязательно получится. Только с половой пренадлежностью определитесь. Либо "*нашла*", либо уж "*прикупил*". Впрочем, можете выбрать и стиль общения унисекс, тоже ничего.


----------



## Twin (12 Сен 2011)

Меня беспокоит все,что связано с осанкой)Грыжу оперировали моему папе, нам нужна какая нибудь информация про средства реабилитации позвоночника. А про tmin спасибо, там как раз много информации про эти стулья!


----------



## Twin (12 Сен 2011)

Ахаха)Вы считаете что мы одно лицо?


----------



## nuwa (12 Сен 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> но почему-то писали там о себе в мужском роде, и беспокоила Вас там грыжа, а не сколиоз:


Всё течёт. всё изменяется...


----------



## Twin (12 Сен 2011)




----------



## nuwa (12 Сен 2011)

Twin написал(а):


> А про tmin спасибо, там как раз много информации про эти стулья!


Правильно! Главный принцип резидента: никогда ни в чём не сознаваться, не сдавать свои пароли и явки. Стойте на своём! "Никакого там tmin(а) не знаю. Регистрация у меня первая и если так буду прдолжать и дальше, *то последняя*..."


----------



## nuwa (12 Сен 2011)

Twin написал(а):


> Ахаха)Вы считаете что мы одно лицо?


Не будите спящую собаку (с)
Вы знаете, кода из тебя пытаются делать болванчика - это забавно только до того момента, пока дело не касается жизни, сиречь здоровья или его отсутствия. Мне не за себя, мне за людей обидно. Когда они искрнне включаются в разговр и идут на поводу таких никовых многостаночников, ведущих интеллектуальные беседы промеж себя любимого. На форуме по лютикам-цветочкам-кулинарии-тряпочкам - да пожалуйста, если это никого не обижает. А тут... ну, право, не надо!


----------



## firebird (23 Сен 2011)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*



АлександрМВ написал(а):


> Что касается самого кресла вот краткое описание с сайта производителя и фото:
> Посмотреть вложение 8445Посмотреть вложение 8446Посмотреть вложение 8447Посмотреть вложение 8448Посмотреть вложение 8449Посмотреть вложение 8450Посмотреть вложение 8451


Кресло хорошее, но существуют модели с подголовниками - более эргономичные...


----------



## Дизайнер Елена (26 Окт 2011)

Спешу поделиться опытом. Год назад озадачилась сменой рабочего кресла, так как к вечеру начинала сильно болеть спина, да и просто сидеть было не удобно на обычном офисном кресле. В силу своей профессии много работаю за компьютером. Остановила свой выбор на стуле-седле. Доступный по цене найти было трудно, но удалось. После начала использования через три дня прошла боль в плечах и пояснице, через 2 недели полностью привыкла к необычной посадке на седле. Прошёл почти год и я до сих пор очень довольна этим стулом. Ноги не затекают, осанка сама держится прямо. Спасибо компании*******.


----------



## nuwa (26 Окт 2011)

Дизайнер Елена написал(а):


> Спасибо компании*******.


Спасибо и Вам, добрая женщина! Но реклама на форуме без санкции администрации форума - запрещена.

Кстати, не выдержала и я искушения. "Любопытство погубило кошку". Испробовала этот девайс: черз минут 10-15 стало "ломить" ноги. Очень захотелось их выпрямить. Встать с этого потомка инженерной мысли средневековой инквизиции было очень тяжело - боль в области копчика была трудновыносимой. Это сугубое ИМХО, IMHO, т.е. моё личное мнение и впечатление. Без рекламного задора о чудесном исцелении.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (30 Дек 2011)

Имеет ли смысл для разгрузки позвоночника покупать для работы на компьютере стул с упором на колени (особенно, если болен грыжей)? Кто юзал, отзовитесь?

Стоит всего 7000 рублей.
US Medica Zero или PATHER


----------



## Mari35 (30 Дек 2011)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Имеет ли смысл для разгрузки позвоночника покупать для работы на компьютере стул с упором на колени (особенно, если болен грыжей)? Кто юзал, отзовитесь?
> 
> Стоит всего 7000 рублей.
> US Medica Zero или PATHER


Я тоже присматриваюсь, пока в раздумьях.... Эти стулья вроде как раз для больных поясниц.


----------



## Ольга . (30 Дек 2011)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Имеет ли смысл для разгрузки позвоночника покупать для работы на компьютере стул с упором на колени (особенно, если болен грыжей)? *US Medica Zero*


Проиллюстрирую:


----------



## Осипов Сергей (30 Дек 2011)

глядя на рисунок и прикидывая расположение ног, можно предположить, что так можно сидеть и за обычным столом, т.е. стол подымать не нужно. Что скажете, господа ортопеды? Я уже загорелся после НГ купить себе такой стульчак.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2011)

ПОкупайте.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (31 Дек 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ПОкупайте.


Да я уж надумал, да. Думал, кто остановит мой порыв, но нет, протестов вроде бы нет...


----------



## Анюточка (3 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ПОкупайте.


А что можете сказать про барный стул, там как я понимаю тоже осанка как в седле


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

Анюточка написал(а):


> А что можете сказать про барный стул, там как я понимаю тоже осанка как в седле


Посадка в седле и с упором на колени - разные вещи...


----------



## Осипов Сергей (16 Янв 2012)

а какую-нибудь подъемную столешницу можно где-нибудь приобрести, чтобы работать стоя, чередуя с работой сидя?


----------



## zMarinaz (16 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Имеет ли смысл для разгрузки позвоночника покупать для работы на компьютере стул с упором на колени (особенно, если болен грыжей)?
> US Medica Zero или PATHER


Кстати, подобный стульчик видела в Симпсонах (Лиза на нем сидит, когда уроки делает).


----------



## Осипов Сергей (16 Янв 2012)

Думаю, самый простой вариант, сходить к хозяйственникам и попросить у них по шеть кирпичей под каждую ножку стола (всего 24). Высота кирпича - 6.5 см, аккурат на 30 см можно поднять стол. Остальные варианты сложные в исполнении. Но реально, когда я стою, боли нет. Лучше пусть болят ноги (хотя говорят, что привыкаешь), чем болит грыжа.

Хотя может тупо купить четыре домкрата?


----------



## zMarinaz (16 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Думаю, самый простой вариант, сходить к хозяйственникам и попросить у них по шеть кирпичей под каждую ножку стола (всего 24). Высота кирпича - 6.5 см, аккурат на 30 см можно поднять стол. Остальные варианты сложные в исполнении. Но реально, когда я стою, боли нет. Лучше пусть болят ноги (хотя говорят, что привыкаешь), чем болит грыжа.
> Хотя может тупо купить четыре домкрата?


 
Можно заказать в мебельном такой стол-стойку, для Вас думаю это будет не проблемно по деньгам).


----------



## Ирина Движение - Жизнь! (25 Янв 2012)

*Embody - кресело для работы за компьютером - ваше мнение*



АлександрМВ написал(а):


> Что касается самого кресла вот краткое описание с сайта производителя и фото:
> Посмотреть вложение 8445Посмотреть вложение 8446Посмотреть вложение 8447Посмотреть вложение 8448Посмотреть вложение 8449Посмотреть вложение 8450Посмотреть вложение 8451


Плохой стул. "Спинка кресла Embody обладает способностью подстраиваться под изменение положения тела человека" - значит существующие проблемы (искривления) в позвоночнике будут только закрепощаться. Если я привыкла сидеть с наклоном, кресло мне в этом "поможет". А "широкий диапазон наклона спинки не стесняет движений" - да дает движение суставам, а мышцы постепенно атрофируются, так как им не надо работать, ведь  их эргономично поддерживают.
Считаю, что стулья для продолжительной работы должны разрабатываться врачами, специалистами по реабилитации. Если производители об этом не пишут и не дают инфо про проведенные исследования, считаю, что их стулья - это просто очередная работа дизайнера и не более. Здоровья вы от них не получите.


----------



## Ирина Движение - Жизнь! (25 Янв 2012)

Рекомендую стулья refunction. С 2007 года я, а потом и вся моя семья (брат у себя в банке, сестра в школе, мои сыновья и дома и в школьном классе) используем эти стулья, уже 5 лет. Про свои ощущения: первое время не привычно, но через три месяца использования стула в офисе с 9.00 до 18.00 - перестала болеть поясница, которая мучила постоянно. Очень нравится регулируемая подножка у детских стульев, знаю, что для правильной осанки ноги должны иметь опору. Советуем всем  *****
Кстати, конструкция стульев соответствуют тому, что писал доктор Ступин выше: стул у которого спинка отделена от сидения см на 15. И разработан специалистами по реабилитации.



*moderator: * Сообщение отредактировано. Причина - нарушение Правил форума о размещении рекламных ссылок.


----------



## gudkov (25 Янв 2012)

Ирина Движение - Жизнь! написал(а):


> ...но через три месяца использования стула в офисе с 9.00 до 18.00 - перестала болеть поясница, которая мучила постоянно.



Ого))) А сколиоз не выправился какой нибудь? Грыжи обратно не втянулись?)))

И что они так именно три месяца любят.... Магический срок, чтоли какойто или звучит красиво...


----------



## Галюня (26 Янв 2012)

> (брат у себя в банке, сестра в школе, мои сыновья и дома и в школьном классе) используем эти стулья, уже 5 лет.


Интересно, а они стульчики эти везде с собой носят? Представила себе, как мой сын по школе со своим стулом по классам бегает.
Очередной Акакий?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (28 Янв 2012)

предлагаю переименовать тему в "Рабочий стул и стол ..." и поговорить о работе стоя.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (28 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Можно заказать в мебельном такой стол-стойку, для Вас думаю это будет не проблемно по деньгам).


Это кажется что легко. Рабочего стола с большой поверхностью, как у офисного и с регулируемой высотой в москве не сыскать, имхо.
А маленькая поверхность - это издевательство над рабочим процессом.


----------



## Ulysses65 (28 Янв 2012)

Некоторые специалисты не советуют пользоваться "обратным"  (коленным) стулом, мотивируя это возможными проблемами в коленых суставах. Что скажете по этому поводу? Это единственное, что не дает мне решиться на покупку, а работать надо даже с проблемной поясницей...


----------



## Ulysses65 (28 Янв 2012)

Есть еще стулья типа "Swooper"...кто что может сказать по их поводу в смысле решения проблем с сидячей работой?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (29 Янв 2012)

Ulysses65 написал(а):


> Некоторые специалисты не советуют пользоваться "обратным" (коленным) стулом, мотивируя это возможными проблемами в коленых суставах. Что скажете по этому поводу? Это единственное, что не дает мне решиться на покупку, а работать надо даже с проблемной поясницей...


По мне лучше проблемы в коленых суставах, чем боль в спине. ;-)
Подложите подушку под колени, если жестко, имхо.
Ну, скоро у меня будет стул, тогда скажу точно.


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> По мне лучше проблемы в коленых суставах, чем боль в спине. ;-)
> .


Неправда, лучше быть здоровым.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (30 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Неправда, лучше быть здоровым.


Лучшее - враг хорошего. ;-)
Конечно, быть богатым и здоровым лучше, но в силу недостижимости идеала лучше выбирать оптимальное из возможного.


----------



## Ulysses65 (30 Янв 2012)

И всё-таки....неужели спецы не могут прокомментировать???..я не могу сменить свою сидячую работу ни на какую другую...а ведь кушать же что то надо...это же вопрос номер один - как работать с больной спиной...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2012)

Все зависит от силы боли и силы воли.


----------



## Ulysses65 (31 Янв 2012)

Ну эт я в курсе...здоровый цинизм только украшает врачей..а что Вы можете сказать по сути вопроса - критично для коленных суставов использовать такой стул и превышает ли польза для позвоночника вред для суставов?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (31 Янв 2012)

Ulysses65 написал(а):


> И всё-таки....неужели спецы не могут прокомментировать???..я не могу сменить свою сидячую работу ни на какую другую...а ведь кушать же что то надо...это же вопрос номер один - как работать с больной спиной...


 
стоя?


----------



## Ulysses65 (31 Янв 2012)

Стоя...хм...вряд ли...всю систему мониторов прийдётся поднимать...почти не реал...да и стоять долго на одном месте тоже не дюже полезно...пробовал...мышцы спины и икроножные натягиваются как вожжи..


----------



## Осипов Сергей (31 Янв 2012)

Ulysses65 написал(а):


> Стоя...хм...вряд ли...всю систему мониторов прийдётся поднимать...почти не реал...да и стоять долго на одном месте тоже не дюже полезно...пробовал...мышцы спины и икроножные натягиваются как вожжи..


говорят, это с непривычки. читал про одного чувака, он себе на утесе сделал экодом, так работает там стоя, за дубовой доской (айтишник).
Одному моему знакомому с двумя грыжей как у меня, врачи прописали работу только стоя.
у меня мониторы стоят на рабочем столе. Можно их кронштейнами прикрепить к стене, если что.
Но я стоя работать не хочу. Буду ждать стул. Мне уже подтвердили его отправку. Ждите дней 10.


----------



## Ulysses65 (31 Янв 2012)

Ок...подожду  Вашего рецензии ...если бы только видео мониторы поднять - это пол дела...у меня ещё три пары аудио мониторов ... Их так просто не поднимешь...это надо весь студийный портал переделывать.. Проще стул попробовать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2012)

Проще к доктору сходить на лечение.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (1 Фев 2012)

Ulysses65 написал(а):


> Ок...подожду Вашего рецензии ...если бы только видео мониторы поднять - это пол дела...у меня ещё три пары аудио мониторов ... Их так просто не поднимешь...это надо весь студийный портал переделывать.. Проще стул попробовать


 
а лежа не пробовали? или с подпорками под мышками? ;-) ладно, жду стула. Тоже с нетерпением.


----------



## Ulysses65 (1 Фев 2012)

лёжа шея начинает болеть, а если угол больше сделать - крестец затекает....


----------



## Осипов Сергей (2 Фев 2012)

нет совершенства в природе!


----------



## Ulysses65 (10 Фев 2012)

Ну что... Стул приехал?


----------



## Ulysses65 (15 Фев 2012)

Видать застрял на таможне


----------



## Ирина Движение - Жизнь! (15 Фев 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Интересно, а они стульчики эти везде с собой носят? Представила себе, как мой сын по школе со своим стулом по классам бегает.
> Очередной Акакий?


К счастью, пока сыновья в начальной школе и большинство времени проводят в своём классе. А вот как дальше, честно, я беспокоюсь за их здоровье, всей нашей школе пока эти стулья "не по карману".


----------



## Ирина Движение - Жизнь! (15 Фев 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ого))) А сколиоз не выправился какой нибудь? Грыжи обратно не втянулись?)))
> 
> И что они так именно три месяца любят.... Магический срок, чтоли какойто или звучит красиво...


Не знаю, выправляется ли сколиоз, это надо у производителей спросить... А вот про три месяца забавно получилось . У моих детей день рождение ровно день в день через три месяца после моего, я им на ДР подарила стулья. Как говорится "доверяй, но проверяй". Вот и проверяля, получилось три месяца!!!


----------



## Ирина Движение - Жизнь! (15 Фев 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ого))) А сколиоз не выправился какой нибудь? Грыжи обратно не втянулись?)))
> 
> И что они так именно три месяца любят.... Магический срок, чтоли какойто или звучит красиво...


Вы что-нибудь про стулья refunction знаете или сидели на них? Поделитесь. Видимо как реклама прозвучало моё сообщение....Просто я долго и усердно искала для работы стул себе и мужу, себе в связи с травмой позвоночника, а у мужа 3 грыжи (к сожалению, не втянулись(((). И эти производители меня убедили. И я нисколько не разочаровалась в покупке. Поэтому и советую всем, кто ищет хороший стул.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (29 Фев 2012)

Привезли мне стул. Дней за 10 с украины почтой доставили, забрал на почте у работы. Обошлось все удовольствие в 5800.

Вот как приходится работать мне, чтобы облегчить участь пораженного грыжей поясничного отдела позвоночника. Практически на карачках.

Что могу сказать после недели такого сидения. Восемь часов можно сидеть совершенно спокойно, потом уже тяжело. Но позвоночнику реально легче. По выходным сижу дома на обычном стуле, так что разница на лицо.

Не знаю, как на таком стуле можно сидеть в обычных брюках - это же смерть стрелкам!


----------



## Елена Чикова (29 Фев 2012)

Да фиг с ними, со стрелками. Главное, чтоб спине было хорошо и коленки выдержали


----------



## Татьяна дизайнер (5 Мар 2012)

Всем добрый день! Давно хотела себе приобрести ортопедический стул для работы за компьютером, т.к. практически весь день провожу сидя. В Украине ассортимент, скажу честно, отсутствовал вообще, либо эти стулья были очень уж непривлекательными. Недавно нашла симпатичные ортопедические кресла для офиса Kulik system. *******
Очень хотелось бы услышать мнение докторов и посетителей форума относительно этих ортопедических стульев, т.к. деньги на ветер выбросить не хочется, а пока пару дней не посидишь в таком кресле, думаю, что непонятно будет. Всем спасибо заранее



*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## pingvin (8 Мар 2012)

и еще такой вопрос

А не помогает ли за компом работать полулежа. То есть я подумываю прикупить себе такое кресло, где как бы угол спины был примерно 45 градусов и оно продолжалось бы дальше как у стоматолога.
Мне кажется это более меньшая нагрузка на позвоночник.

Правд приличных офисных кресел я таких не нашла. Специальные в медтехнике стоят очень дорого.
Ищу компромисс для кресла на работу.. Пока не вижу альтернативы.... По столом сейчас утроила себе подставку под ноги из папок и коробок. Пока справляюсь период обострения но неудобно.
Мечтаю о кресле, но пока не могу найти что подходит под офис более менее и по цене.
Рассматривала такие:

Кресло DU_Эргономичное Dinamica CH 200 экокожа
в этом не нравится провал между попой и ногами

http://www.westmedica.ru/ru/med/products/show/3512?s=18515
Гериатрические кресла 6700
а это очень дорогое все таки с большими функциями которые мне совсем не надо.

вот что-то средненькое.. мне видится.. сидеть кожзам как у первого, а сама спинка и продолжение как у второго. Можно без ремней для привязывания конечно.. -)))
как нибудь сама усижу на работе..


----------



## Татьяна дизайнер (9 Мар 2012)

Если я не ошибаюсь, то эта тема и так создана в разделе "Товары для лечения позвоночника". Поэтому продолжу по выбору компьютерного кресла. Соглашусь с pingvin, что предложенные им кресла выглядят очень солидно и, вроде, как удобно. Но опять таки - очень высокая цена, мне это не по карману, и думаю, что я не одна такая. А вот на кресла Кулик систем цена приемлемая, да и у них несколько моделей, но отзывов практически нет. У меня родственники живут в Донецке, планирую скоро быть у них, заодно хотелось бы приобрести такое кресло, конечно, если оно действительно облегчает сидение за компом. Может, еще кто-нибудь что-то предложит по средним деньгам. Буду очень благодарна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2012)

А как выглядят кресло Кулик?


----------



## Ольга . (10 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как выглядят кресло Кулик?


Доктор, вот несколькими постами выше о нем: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/714/page-10#post-97942


----------



## Татьяна дизайнер (10 Мар 2012)

Это одна их моделей


----------



## Татьяна дизайнер (10 Мар 2012)

вот описание самой системы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2012)

Разобрался, простите.
Разумно, боюсь только очень дорого.


----------



## Татьяна дизайнер (12 Мар 2012)

Спасибо, доктор Ступин, за Ваше мнение. По цене - это уже дело индивидуальное. Модели ортопедических кресел Кулик начинаются от 6000 руб (для Украины от 1500 грн.) А это лучшее по отношению цена-качество из того, что я пересмотрела.


----------



## pingvin (12 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разобрался, простите.
> Разумно, боюсь только очень дорого.


кулик кресло дорого? 6000 рубей?


----------



## Татьяна дизайнер (13 Мар 2012)

Да вот и я том, что можно выбрать и недорогое. Есть разные модели кресел кулик, но все они снабжены единой ортопедической системой.  Звонила по контактам на официальном сайте производителя - особо никто ничего не рассказывает, по интернету вообще не отвечают. Нашла  их дилеров да еще и в Донецке - там совсем другое дело,  менеджер хорошо консультирует. В магазине у них представлены все модели, можно посидеть попробовать. Я себе подобрала уже кресло, но хочу чуть подождать, может отзывы какие будут  отрицательные. Кстати у них есть интернет-магазин, а еще можно под свой вкус заказывать обивку и дополнительные элементы. Думаю в Россию тоже доставку делают, так что кому надо ссылку кину в личку, т.к. тут удаляются.


----------



## mixa.p10 (20 Мар 2012)

***** кто нибудь пробовал?




*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## натаха (30 Апр 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Привезли мне стул....
> Что могу сказать после недели такого сидения. Восемь часов можно сидеть совершенно спокойно, потом уже тяжело. Но позвоночнику реально легче. По выходным сижу дома на обычном стуле, так что разница на лицо.


Сккажите пожалуйста стул не разочаровал? Я на работе попробовала также упор на колени делать - реально легче чем сидеть на стуле. Но не могу найти такую именно модель со спинкой как у вас. Просто еще раз хочу убедиться вам удобно работать и по сей день?


----------



## anusya (5 Май 2012)

Как вам такой стульчик?


----------



## anusya (5 Май 2012)

​Та же фирма. Регулируется по высоте.Очень хочется сидеть и стоять попеременно на работе.


----------



## Елена Чикова (5 Май 2012)

Симпатишный стульчик, и сикока такой стоит?


----------



## anusya (6 Май 2012)

Мне-то по душе больше коленный. Да и дешевле. Этот около 9 тыс.


----------



## Елена Чикова (6 Май 2012)

anusya написал(а):


> Мне-то по душе больше коленный. Да и дешевле. Этот около 9 тыс.


Охренеть!!!Он что, из золота отлит?


----------



## anusya (8 Май 2012)

Елена Чикова написал(а):


> Охренеть!!!Он что, из золота отлит?


Ха-ха. Это дешево. Дорого - это от 30 и выше, до 100 тыс. за стул...


----------



## anusya (8 Май 2012)

Вот такой стульчик хочу. Правда, на тех двух я сидела, а на этом еще нет. Стоит 5.5 тыщ.


----------



## Грахль (10 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте дамы и господа , работаю очень много сидя . Выбором кресла занимался давно , в тоге богатый опыт по ортопедическим креслам . У меня в доме их несколько . Первое кресло рабочее со всеми оптопедическими свойствами . Двойное полупопие снимает нагрузку на крестец и кости таза . Тем самым является профилактикой гемороя и простатита . Двойная спинка снимает нагрузки со спины и переносит ей равномерно на лопатки , А поясничный упор провоцирует сидеть в правильном положении .


----------



## anusya (10 Май 2012)

А мне такой не понравился, не из-за цены, хоть она и зашкаливает. Правду сказать, я на нем не сидела, отзывы только читала.


----------



## Грахль (10 Май 2012)

А где вы отзывы такие читали ? Может я чего то не понимаю , дайте ссылку . А так самое лучшее кресло с которым я сталкивался это был немец завода ROHDE & GRAHL кресло duoback xenium-freework . Ничего лучше в Ортопедии наверно пока не придумали по креслам рабочим .

Могу дать и ссылку на сайт где все продается , но помоему тут так нельзя . И я дам ссылку на похожий ресурс о спине где рассказываться о креслах ортопедических . ****


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Кокос (14 Май 2012)

Рекомендую Танцующий Стул !!!


Суть работы Танцующего стула заключается в том, что суставы сидящего на нем человека постоянно находятся в движении.
Его сиденье имеет единственную точку опоры и три степени свободы.
Танцующий стул вызывает у сидящего на нём состояние неустойчивого равновесия.
Активируется наш вестибулярный аппарат. Рефлекторно сохраняя равновесие, мы приводим себя в вертикальное положение и вытягиваемся. При этом наши суставы находятся в движении.
Динамическое удерживание равновесия незаметно тренирует короткие, глубоко расположенные позвоночные мышцы.
Постепенно укрепляясь, они поддерживают позвоночный столб в правильном положении, выравнивая осанку и предупреждая искривление позвоночника.
Благодаря возможности совершать вращение, наклоны вперед-назад и влево-вправо достигается эффект, сравнимый с лечебной ездой на лошади.
Всё, что действительно нужно, это просто сидеть на нем ежедневно. И этого будет достаточно для того, чтобы поддерживать своё здоровье.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (15 Май 2012)

натаха написал(а):


> Сккажите пожалуйста стул не разочаровал? Я на работе попробовала также упор на колени делать - реально легче чем сидеть на стуле. Но не могу найти такую именно модель со спинкой как у вас. Просто еще раз хочу убедиться вам удобно работать и по сей день?


 
Ну работаю же на нем. Дома обычный, дык на выходных приходится под углом иногда сидеть, когда долго.
правда на работе, если не делать перерывов каждый час, на таком стуле копчик сильно напрягается. До 18 я еще делаю перерывы, потом забиваю, встаю, чуствую копчик как будто придавили. Но если делать перерывы по 5 минут хотя бы - все в шоколаде. Когда я его купил? Уже месяца три сижу, не парюсь и на другой не меняю. Только наверно, скоро колеса отвалятся, Тайваньское же производство.

А по поводу остальных стульев - покупайте на аукционах, типо е-бей. Там с доставкой обойдется дешевле, чем в Рашке, че-то тут несусветные цены.


----------



## натаха (16 Май 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Ну работаю же на нем.  Уже месяца три сижу, не парюсь и на другой не меняю. Только наверно, скоро колеса отвалятся, Тайваньское же производство.
> 
> А по поводу остальных стульев - покупайте на аукционах, типо е-бей. Там с доставкой обойдется дешевле, чем в Рашке, че-то тут несусветные цены.


 
Большое спасибо за консультацию! Скорее всего теперь тоже такой куплю.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (18 Май 2012)

Купите, ничего не потеряете, на аукционах они копейки стоят. можете чередовать с обычным. хотя я и так сижу. правда, каждые 45 минут встаю, разминаюсь. А то копчик болеть будет. Ну это видимо, решается, если стул с более мягкой подпопной частью искать.


----------



## anusya (21 Май 2012)

Посмотрите на *хитростул* в яндексе. Я себе такой хочу купить. Не могу никак картинку вставить! На нем можно и двигаться, покачиваясь, и фиксировать его, сидеть как в кресле, лежать, но в основе - коленный стул. Очень мне понравились все варианты компоновки одного изделия, то, что можно уменьшать базу, высоту и проч.


----------



## Ольга . (21 Май 2012)

anusya написал(а):


> Посмотрите на *хитростул* в яндексе. Я себе такой хочу купить. Не могу никак картинку вставить!


Это, случайно, не он? - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4198/#post-43547


----------



## anusya (21 Май 2012)

Вау! Он! А что, плох?


----------



## Елена Чикова (21 Май 2012)

Прикольный стульчик, только слишком уж громоздкий


----------



## anusya (22 Май 2012)

Мне кажется, он займет столько же места, как и обычный. С учетом того,что на нем лежать можно... На работе мне будет большим подспорьем. Только у Абелара получу добро, я к нему иду на днях.


----------



## anusya (22 Май 2012)

Грахль написал(а):


> А где вы отзывы такие читали ? Может я чего то не понимаю , дайте ссылку . А так самое лучшее кресло с которым я сталкивался это был немец завода ROHDE & GRAHL кресло duoback xenium-freework .


Мне не по деньгам. Да и ничего особенного, кресло  как кресло, только что качается, ну и сидушка регулируется. Мне нужен именно коленный, я сижу на самом кончике сиденья, спину выпрямляю, ноги под себя, стул покачивается... В общем, как на коленном... А в этом хитростуле тоже все качается и регулируется, только он дешевле вчетверо. Если удастся его протестировать и понравится - куплю. Кота в мешке не хочу.


----------



## sher77 (23 Май 2012)

mixa.p10 написал(а):


> ***** кто нибудь пробовал?
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 15791


я пробовала. сломалось на 3-й раз ))


----------



## sher77 (23 Май 2012)

из этой темы так и не определилась, какой стул покупать (готова любить за любые деньги, только бы помог). При этом работаю в руководящей должности, поэтому стул с коленями на пол, как понимаете, не могу использовать на работе(( имидж стула  мне не нужен, главное, чтобы помогал, и чтобы выглядел более-менее обычным)). Сколиоз 3-й степени, плюс 3 грыжи по 3 мм((


----------



## Осипов Сергей (23 Май 2012)

anusya написал(а):


> Посмотрите на *хитростул* в яндексе. Я себе такой хочу купить.


А я не хочу, имхо 17 000 - дорогая цена для такой вещи. Проще за 5000 с ebay купить kneeling chair.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (23 Май 2012)

sher77 написал(а):


> При этом работаю в руководящей должности, поэтому стул с коленями на пол, как понимаете, не могу использовать на работе


стул с упором на колени - это не стул с упором на пол. Или я вас не понимаю?
заказывайте любой kneeling chair...
ну или полно элитных кресел с двумя седушками и т.п. типо эргономических, но я их не пробовал.


----------



## andriashka (31 Май 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильное рассуждение, неважно на ЧЁМ вы сидите, важно КАК и ЗАЧЕМ, кстати, привильное кресло стоит дешевле хррошего стула.
> Давайте определимся с тем что вы будете делать на кресле, на стуле, на диване.
> Наверное сидеть за столом и работать на клавиатуре, или сидеть за столом и писать, други варианты только ЕСТЬ, но ук этому вы уже приспособились.
> Это важно, потому как тут важна высота стола, а если на столе монитор, то и высота монитора, потому как если вы поставите правильное кресло и неправильно выставите клавиатуру, мышь и монитор, то вам будет м.б. удобно сидеть, но неудобно работать.
> Так что вы собираетесь делать за столом?


Федор Петрович! Куча информации..и ни одной картинки. Приехал в Мегу...куча кресел...а какой нужен непонятно. Никто толком объяснить не может. Как быть? Да даже не поработать..а просто посидеть не нагружая лишнего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2012)

Где-то в теме есть ссылка на Икею


----------



## mxc45 (15 Июн 2012)

Здраствуйте.
Мне 39 лет рост 183 вес 120. У меня грыжа L5-S1 в позвоночнике была 9,5 мм 1,5 года назад.
Когда долго сижу начинает болеть спина.
Поэтому я сделал себе стоячее рабочее место (стол джеркер из икеи), когда стою проблем нет.
Но стоять долго надоедает, иногда хочется расслабится.
Я узнал про стулья-сёдла, и подумал, что мне такой бы подошёл.
Везде продавались стулья фирмы Салли, но они очень дорогие и я себе не мог позволить такой стул.
Недавно в продаже появились стулья типа К25 по вполне подъёмной цене 4..5 тысячи. Высота подъёма сидения до 75 см, сидение может наклоняться. Это стул мастера, парикмахера и т.п.
http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid=9582&text=стул+седло+k25&lr=213
Выше в теме была ссылка на подобный стул.
Можете подсказать, имеет ли мне смысл покупать этот стул?
Может быть он не подойдёт, или может быть известно, что эти стулья не качественные?
А какая должна быть высота у стула-седла? Есть стулья сёдла с высотой 66 см, я прикинул, мне показалось, что это низко для меня, т.к. ноги буду сильно согнуты и не получится полустоять.


----------



## mxc45 (15 Июн 2012)

Уточню, стул-седло нужно для работы за компьютером. Мониторы могу поставить на произвольную высоту, плоскость стола также может быть на произвольной высоте.
 Но оптимально, чтобы высота стола была такой, чтобы я мог одинаково комфортно работать и стоя и сидя на стуле-седле.


----------



## Kira (17 Июн 2012)

А я первый раз вообще о таком слышу, но не отказалась бы от такого девайса, спина побаливает жутко на моем кресле.


----------



## mxc45 (19 Июн 2012)

Я ещё раз перечитал тему, и так и не нашёл никакого отзыва на стул-седло.
Имеет ли смысл его покупать?
Если у меня ноги сильно согнуты, т.е. относительно тела на 90 или около того градусов, но начинает болеть спина. Поэтому я смотрел стул, при сидении на котором ноги относительно тела имеют как можно больший угол.
Вообще, эти стулья сёдла, в них есть смысл?
Может быть я зря напрягаюсь?
Очень прошу проконсультировать... 



mxc45 написал(а):


> Здраствуйте.
> Мне 39 лет рост 183 вес 120. У меня грыжа L5-S1 в позвоночнике была 9,5 мм 1,5 года назад.
> Когда долго сижу начинает болеть спина.
> Поэтому я сделал себе стоячее рабочее место (стол джеркер из икеи), когда стою проблем нет.
> ...


----------



## mxc45 (20 Июн 2012)

Кстати, купил стул. Пока не могу ничего сказать. Завтра..несколько дней, посижу, попользуюсь.
Почему-то думал, что он выше будет. Или газ лифт сильно слишком прогибается под моим весом, не знаю.
Но посмотрю. Пока лишь могу сказать, что сидеть на нём можно)


----------



## shooter (31 Авг 2012)

А кто что думает о таком кресле?


----------



## snima (31 Авг 2012)

Внешний вид отвечает всем требованиям, подушка под поясничный  лордоз, ручки, регулировка высоты. Мне нравится!

А регулируется ли высота спинки?


----------



## shooter (1 Сен 2012)

snima написал(а):


> А регулируется ли высота спинки?


 
Это маловероятно, хотя для такого специфичного исполнения это было бы не лишним. В наших магазинах таких в настоящий момент их нет, но обещали привезти. Если привезут, обязательно примеряю к своей комплекции и все регулировки опробую.
Одно смущает: в магазине сложно будет понять как отзовется спина при длительном сидении в таком кресле. Потому и решил "показать" его специалистам этого форума.


----------



## shooter (11 Окт 2012)

Стул поступил в распоряжение.
Спинку можно двигать по высоте, но штатного механизма фиксации нет. Думаю, пара хомутов или более изящных фиксаторов, которые можно закрепить на трубе (спинка надевается на трубчатый каркас), вполне решают вопрос. 
Первые впечатления от использования.
Спина опирается только на выступающий элемент. Т.е. для того, чтобы почувствовать всю спинку стула необходимо либо приложить усилие для вдавливания этого самого элемента, либо выгнуть спину мышечным усилием. Возможно, это обусловлено моей сутулостью и недостаточной гибкостью позвоночника, а может и неоптимальный профиль спинки.
Если у аудитории есть интерес, могу описать свои впечатления после более продолжительного срока использования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2012)

Интересует.


----------



## snike23 (13 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте, у меня проблемы с позвоночником (2 протрузии и грыжа в пояснице) и коленями, приходится много времени проводить за компьютером, на обыном стуле не получается постоянно правильно сидеть, спина чувствует себя дискомфортно и болит в поясничном отделе.
Я решил купить ортопедическое кресло, и по этому поводу у меня вопросы
1 Есть ли плюс по сравнению с обычным хорошо подобранным компьютерным креслом ?
2 Если да на что при выборе обратить внимание ? Какие модели производители ? Нюансы может скрытые ?
Вот приглянулось такое кресло ******* (вырезана ссылка на коммерческий сайт)


Заранее очень благодарен!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (13 Окт 2012)

Выбор верный ... тема исчерпана!


----------



## tortoise (17 Окт 2012)

anusya написал(а):


> Мне нужен именно коленный, я сижу на самом кончике сиденья, спину выпрямляю, ноги под себя, стул покачивается... В общем, как на коленном... .


Мне брат сделал сам из подручных материалов.
Обошелся около 2 000, немного сложно регулировать, но уже год сижу довольна.
Могу дать чертежи)))))))))) и фотки "технологические"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2012)

Давайте.


----------



## Volkoman (19 Янв 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как выглядят кресло Кулик?


 

Добавлено: Jan 19, 2013 11:45 AM
Я участвовал в Выставке Мебель 2012, Кулики были на выставке. Очень симпатичные кресла.


----------



## Михаил (20 Янв 2013)

Симпатично, интересно, в чем новшество?


----------



## Volkoman (20 Янв 2013)

Михаил написал(а):


> Симпатично, интересно, в чем новшество?


Очень симпатичные кресла, мы с женой уже купили себе. Их новшество - в специальной системе которая внедрена в кресло. У них на сайтах эта система очень хорошо описана. Я не специалист, чтобы оценивать системы - а как обычный потребитель, хочу сказать что мне комфортно в нем. И есть возможность все регулировать: высоту спинки, высоту сидения, наклон спинки, подлокотники, подголовник и т.д..Я доволен.


----------



## Дмитрий.. (1 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте.
Хотелось бы послушать отзывы о фирме Kulik, точнее о их ортопедических свойствах. Приходится долго работать за компьютером и начались боли в части крестца(помогает мазь "Фаниган Фаст гель"но через 2-3 дня боли возвращаются, вот думаю сгладить эту проблему покупкой орт. кресла. Проживаю в Украине, с удовольствием рассмотрю любые ваши варианты в ценовом диапазоне 200-500 у.е.


----------



## Melas (27 Фев 2013)

Стул из Икеи, который, возможно, имел ввиду Доктор Ступин в этой теме выше. Стоит сейчас 999 рублей, спинка на 15 см выше сидения, хороший упор для поясницы, спинка не откидывается назад.
Называется "Альрик"

Сами купили 2 месяца назад такой, рекомендации тогда еще не читали, пересидели на всех стульях, этот самый удобный оказался!


----------



## Andrey108 (22 Май 2013)

купил кресло Кулик "Виктори",  в общем с поясницы снимает нагрузку, а грудной и шейный наоборот вперед колесом. придется монитор поднимать сильно чтоб не гнуться вперед.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2013)

Монитор и должен быть верхним краем на уровне глаз.


----------



## Andrey108 (23 Май 2013)

всетаки мне кажется что со стулом с упором на колени в поясничном отделе в дисках меньшее давление за счет большего прогиба назад там, похоже он более эффективен для разгрузки межпозвоночного диска чем эти эргономические кресла со спикой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2013)

принципиально, верно.


----------



## Loccitane (4 Июл 2013)

snike23 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня проблемы с позвоночником (2 протрузии и грыжа в пояснице) и коленями, приходится много времени проводить за компьютером, на обыном стуле не получается постоянно правильно сидеть, спина чувствует себя дискомфортно и болит в поясничном отделе.
> Я решил купить ортопедическое кресло, и по этому поводу у меня вопросы
> 1 Есть ли плюс по сравнению с обычным хорошо подобранным компьютерным креслом ?
> 2 Если да на что при выборе обратить внимание ? Какие модели производители ? Нюансы может скрытые ?
> ...


 
Интересно, это правда очень удобный стул для оперированного поясничного отдела?


----------



## Andrey108 (20 Июл 2013)

на таком сможете хоть целый день сидеть


----------



## футболист. (20 Июл 2013)

Это костыли Андрюх! те кто занимается своим телом имея грыжи утверждают что напротив самый лучшии стул,это советская табуретка без спинки,на которои долго без движения не усидишь и мышцы все время в тонусе.Хотя данный стул не плох но весь день на жпо сидеть вредно на любом


----------



## Andrey108 (20 Июл 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> самый лучшии стул,это советская табуретка без спинки,


на ней очень трудно долго держать поясницу в лордозе, а это необходимо чтоб минимизировать компрессию диска


----------



## Дмитрий.. (23 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте. есть обладатели данных кресел :
Примтекс Плюс Tunis P Steel Chrome LE-09
Новый Стиль Elf Steel Chrome LE-F ?

что можете сказать про них ?


----------



## mxc45 (4 Авг 2013)

mxc45 написал(а):


> Здраствуйте.
> Мне 39 лет рост 183 вес 120. У меня грыжа L5-S1 в позвоночнике была 9,5 мм 1,5 года назад.
> Когда долго сижу начинает болеть спина.
> Поэтому я сделал себе стоячее рабочее место (стол джеркер из икеи), когда стою проблем нет.
> ...


 


mxc45 написал(а):


> Я ещё раз перечитал тему, и так и не нашёл никакого отзыва на стул-седло.
> Имеет ли смысл его покупать?
> Если у меня ноги сильно согнуты, т.е. относительно тела на 90 или около того градусов, но начинает болеть спина. Поэтому я смотрел стул, при сидении на котором ноги относительно тела имеют как можно больший угол.
> Вообще, эти стулья сёдла, в них есть смысл?
> ...


 
ахаха) прошёл год, реакции никакой, только один чел в привате поинтересовался, задал вопрос, да и то, не дождавшись ответа в течении месяца, покинул сей ресурс.
зачёты, ребята)


----------



## Ольга . (4 Авг 2013)

mxc45 написал(а):


> прошёл год, реакции никакой,


Я думаю, здесь могут быть две причины:
- либо обладателей таких стульев на форуме нет;
- либо они есть, но также, как и Вы, тщательно скрывают свое мнение. Вот Вы, например, купили этот стул-седло год назад:


mxc45 написал(а):


> Кстати, купил стул. Пока не могу ничего сказать. Завтра..несколько дней, посижу, попользуюсь.


а так и не поделились впечатлениями. Год - это достаточный срок, чтобы при пользовании данным девайсом сделать хоть какие-то выводы. Нам интересно


----------



## mxc45 (5 Авг 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Я думаю, здесь могут быть две причины:





Ольга . написал(а):


> - либо обладателей таких стульев на форуме нет;
> - либо они есть, но также, как и Вы, тщательно скрывают свое мнение. Вот Вы, например, купили этот стул-седло год назад:
> 
> а так и не поделились впечатлениями. Год - это достаточный срок, чтобы при пользовании данным девайсом сделать хоть какие-то выводы. Нам интересно


то, что мне не ответили.. были вопросы не только по конкретной модели, но это я как раз понять могу, чужие проблемы это Чужие проблем.
но вот не понятно почему не были заданы вопросы по использованию. ведь это нужно многим, как вспомню как спина болела когда сидел на обычном стуле несколько дней подряд, так не по себе становится.
пишешь, что купил, и за год ни одного вопроса, типа, нам это не надо, мы всё знаем, мы самые умные
это удивило. по хорошему, так им и надо.
ваш вопрос нельзя отнести к вопросам пользователей, вы адмим, вам надо активность тем поддерживать. да и вы молчали, пока я не написал.
моя реплика была связана только с этим, т.е. это было удивление, непонимание.


----------



## Insane18 (12 Авг 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 33301
> на таком сможете хоть целый день сидеть


 
Вот есть инструкция к такому стулу. С медицинской точки зрения описано как он работает:
http://www.yamaguchi.ru/images/zero/zero_web.pdf


----------



## Andrey108 (12 Авг 2013)

был бы такой стульчик с детства никаких грыж бы не было

такими стульями надо оснастить все учебные заведения


----------



## Bravo (24 Сен 2013)

Чем обосновано? А кто-то работать на таком пробовал? Я стучу по клаве целый день, мне кажется, поясница точно заболит...


----------



## Insane18 (24 Сен 2013)

У нас пол офиса на таких сидят. И мама сестре купила, чтоб уроки на нем делала, вроде не жалуются.


----------



## Bravo (24 Сен 2013)

Надо брать... Верняк штоле?


----------



## Loccitane (24 Сен 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Надо брать... Верняк штоле?


уху, я б тоже взяла


----------



## Insane18 (24 Сен 2013)

Можно съездить где продается и попробовать=)


----------



## Bravo (25 Сен 2013)

Увидел такие на Амазоне, около 80 долларов стоят.
http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Furniture-Mobile-Ergonomic-Kneeling/dp/B000TMFSQK/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_4
Есть со спинкой. Доставка для многих, к сожалению, только для US..
Пороюсь на АлиЭкспресс еще.


----------



## ДианаР72 (25 Сен 2013)

А вот меня ,интересно,спасет,правильно подобраный стул или только состояние невисомости?


----------



## Andrey108 (25 Сен 2013)

ДианаР72 написал(а):


> только состояние невисомости


да, только невесомость....)


----------



## футболист. (25 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> был бы такой стульчик с детства никаких грыж бы не было
> 
> такими стульями надо оснастить все учебные заведения


Не нужно оснащать никакие школы такими стульями Андрюх! чтобы из мышц спины тесто делать! Заставить всех офисных и других сидельцев за компами делать разминку-вернуть так сказать производственную гимнастику как в СССР когда насильно всех поднимали со своих мест и у детей отнять компы и такого рода электронные диваисы,бегать играть в активные игры-вернуться лет на 70 назад и мы напрочь выбросим из обихода слово ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ!
Добавлено: Sep 25, 2013 6:46 PM
Поимите Вы господа хорошие,чем удобне ваш стул,тем больше диградирует ваш хребет сильнее расслабляются мышцы при таком сидении,мне например когда необходимо присесть пользуюсь и очень нравится обыкновенная табуретка без спинки! никакого дискомфорта нет и в помине!
P.S.а купил я в начале проблем своих со спинои шикарный стул офисный с поддержкой для шеи итд.20 тонн выкинул на него.Сейчас стул благополучно перекочевал в соседнюю квартиру к приятелю.


----------



## Andrey108 (25 Сен 2013)

на стуле с упором на колени нагрузка на поясничный диск меньше чем на табуретке все же( практически такая же нагрузка как стоя)... а насчет ортопедического стула с поддержкой шеи то он хорош если и монитор достаточно высоко поднять, иначе проблемы в грудном начнутся


----------



## Bravo (25 Сен 2013)

Так именно, что коленный стул неудобный.  Волей-неволей будешь разминаться вставать.


----------



## футболист. (26 Сен 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Так именно, что коленный стул неудобный.  Волей-неволей будешь разминаться вставать.


Ну точно,задумка ясна тогда.


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (26 Сен 2013)

Настроек мало у такого стула, мне мой просто маловат, и углы хорошо бы подстраивать.


футболист. написал(а):


> Не нужно оснащать никакие школы такими стульями Андрюх! чтобы из мышц спины тесто делать!


На нем действительно трудно сидеть согнувшись, теста не будет.


Bravo написал(а):


> на Амазоне, около 80 долларов стоят.


))) 1000рэ примерно (у нас 250грн. в мэтро), но металлический.


----------



## Bravo (26 Сен 2013)

L5-S1_7mm написал(а):


> ))) 1000рэ примерно (у нас 250грн. в мэтро), но металлический.


 
Хдеееее!!!???


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (28 Сен 2013)

Bravo написал(а):


> Хдеееее!!!???


 Сеть магазинов так называется в Украине — Metro. Надеюсь, что не реклама))
Погуглите коленный или обратный стул, должОн найтись. Линки протерял за ненадобностью.


----------



## Prazhsky (24 Дек 2013)

Коленный стул может и разгружает позвоночник но гробит ноги. Это и коленные суставы и кровоснабжение страдает. Да вот ещё и участник в этой ветке купивший такой стул что-то говорил про копчик.
Посмотрел я в сторону седловидного стула "сидя-стоя" так в википедии что-то про негативное давление на промежность написано. Печалька блин((


----------



## Bravo (24 Дек 2013)

Prazhsky написал(а):


> Коленный стул может и разгружает позвоночник но гробит ноги. Это и коленные суставы и кровоснабжение страдает. Да вот ещё и участник в этой ветке купивший такой стул что-то говорил про копчик.
> Посмотрел я в сторону седловидного стула "сидя-стоя" так в википедии что-то про негативное давление на промежность написано. Печалька блин((


Вы хотите сидеть на нем по 12 часов? Тогда точно что-то отвалится. Я сейчас полный день на работе стоя провожу, и коленный стул планирую начать использовать после Нового Года, на часок чтобы присаживаться.. Не больше!


----------



## Жаннат (26 Дек 2013)

Так получается, что надо накупить кучу стульев( коленный, седловидный) и менять их целый день, туда-сюда  Ерунда по-моему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2013)

Жаннат написал(а):


> Так получается, что надо накупить кучу стульев( коленный, седловидный) и менять их целый день, туда-сюда  Ерунда по-моему.


Тогда натренировать спину, что бы ей было все равно, как Вы сидите, но пр этом, тем не менее, правильно организовать рабочее время и рабочее место.


----------



## Ксения Петрова (15 Мар 2014)

Insane18 написал(а):


> У нас пол офиса на таких сидят. И мама сестре купила, чтоб уроки на нем делала, вроде не жалуются.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, а у вас в офисе все сидят на таких стульях прям целый рабочий день? Вот, хочу подобный купить, но не уверена, что 8-9 часов на таком смогу выдержать


----------



## Bravo (16 Мар 2014)

Ксения Петрова написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а у вас в офисе все сидят на таких стульях прям целый рабочий день? Вот, хочу подобный купить, но не уверена, что 8-9 часов на таком смогу выдержать


Я не верил, что 8-9 часов смогу простоять - но стою..


----------



## sher77 (22 Апр 2014)

Перечитала все 15 страниц и никакой информации -какой же все-таки стул хорош при проблемах со спиной!! Неужели таких нет???


----------



## La murr (22 Апр 2014)

sher77 написал(а):


> Перечитала все 15 страниц и никакой информации -какой же все-таки стул хорош при проблемах со спиной!! Неужели таких нет???


Ну, почему нет?
Кому-то нравится коленный стул - и он приводит свои доводы. Кто-то выбрал по своим ощущениям - и также поделился информацией.
Мне вот такой понравился - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/714/page-13#post-136285
В общем, сколько людей, столько и мнений.


----------



## Bravo (22 Апр 2014)

Коленный стул - это Вы будете не сидеть, а практически стоять на коленях. ))) Так сказал мой дядя, который его взял. Для спины, говорит, хорошо. Дольше 15 минут не усидишь.


----------



## Эркер (13 Май 2014)

Тоже пробовал сидеть на коленном стуле. Отличная вещь,но долго не просидишь. Хорош как дополнение к обычному креслу. Сейчас подбираю себе кресло. Обратил внимание на модели с двойной спинкой. Думаю, такое взять или же лучше со сплошной спинкой, но с поясничным упором. Кто сидел на креслах с разрезанной (двойной) спинкой - поделитесь опытом.


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

Эркер написал(а):


> Кто сидел на креслах с разрезанной (двойной) спинкой...


Честно говоря, вообще не поняла, о чём идёт речь...


----------



## Bravo (13 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Честно говоря, вообще не поняла, о чём идёт речь...


Да, *Эркер*. Фото в студию!
Или, как принято, "Слай-ды! Слай-ды!"


----------



## Эркер (18 Май 2014)

Такого типа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2014)

А стоимость, тысяч 25?


----------



## Bravo (19 Май 2014)

А что дает двойная спинка?


----------



## Эркер (3 Июн 2014)

Да, цены такого порядка. 
Поддерживает спину (повторяет форму спины) не создавая при этом давления на сам позвоночник.
На днях нашел видео. Снято,конечно, профессионально) Но все равно интересно.


----------



## La murr (3 Июн 2014)

А я хочу такой -


----------



## сергей034 (22 Июн 2014)

Выбирал себе кресло выбрал вот такое, второй день на нём сижу очень удобно, когда выбирал посидел на многих креслах но это кресло наиболее мне подошло. Каркас труба стальная, материал микрофибра. Подлокотники удобные мне нравится как руки лежат, остался доволен покупкой. Производство где то в Московской обл. находится. цена 8600 р.


----------



## Bravo (22 Июн 2014)

Ну когда же люди поймут, что если кресло "удобное", то в нем лежишь как амёба, мышцы тело не удерживают, атрофируются, а потом обострения или новые грыжи! Сидеть надо так, чтобы уставать. Это заставляет менять позу, двигаться!


----------



## La murr (22 Июн 2014)

сергей034 написал(а):


> Выбирал себе кресло выбрал вот такое...


На какой вес сидящего рассчитано это кресло?
*Bravo*, надеюсь, доктора выскажутся по поводу конкретной модели.
Тут вроде бы подушечки под голову и поясницу имеются...


----------



## сергей034 (23 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> На какой вес сидящего рассчитано это кресло?
> *Bravo*, надеюсь, доктора выскажутся по поводу конкретной модели.
> Тут вроде бы подушечки под голову и поясницу имеются...


 
Написано 130 кг.)) Если я сижу 12 часов и больше за компом, то на стульчике очень не удобно, а здесь мне понравилось ещё стол и подлокотник на одном уровне (стул естественно регулируется под стол) и кисть удобно лежит на мышке.


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2014)

сергей034 написал(а):


> Написано 130 кг.))


Вес моего супруга.


----------



## Zangezi (8 Авг 2014)

Прочитал всю ветку и совершенно ясно, что информации о коленных и стульях-седлах недостаточно. 
Я специалист в этой области и, без всякой рекламы, мне хотелось бы рассказать подробнее о них.

Сначала расскажу о коленных стульях.
*1. Польза*
При посадке на коленном стуле, за счет упора в колени, перераспределяется вес тела. За счет регулировки сиденья по высоте, можно настроить, какая часть веса тела переносится на упор в колени (Чем выше сиденье, тем больше упор в колени). Правильно отрегулированный стул разделяет вес примерно 60 на 40. (40 на колени), но прежде всего сидящий должен ориентироваться на чувство комфорта. При правильно отрегулированном стуле сидящий не стоит на коленях и какого-либо избыточного давления тоже не оказывается. 
Также, при такой посадке, в отличие от обычного стула, угол положения ног более приближен к положению стоя,
что существенно расслабляет поясничную группу мышц. Многие это чувствуют сразу, садясь на стул. Некоторые после 2-3 недель регулярного использования.
*2. Конструкция*
Существуют различные модели коленных стульев. Со спинкой и без, деревянные и металлические, качающиеся.
Классический коленный стул без спинки. Специально при посадке спинка не требуется.
У металлических стульев есть регулировка коленной подушки, чтобы настроить посадку и для ребенка и для взрослого. Детям возможно использовать такие стулья с ростом от 1м 30см.
*3. Правильная посадка*
Садясь на стул нужно ставить на коленную подушку не только голень, но и колени. Сидеть за столом лучше как можно ближе придвигаясь к краю столешницы. Также необходимо учитывать правильную настройку высоты сидящего по отношению к столу. Это очень просто определить, положив руки на стол. Если локтевой угол 90 градусов, значит Вы сидите правильно. Если нет, пробуйте немного поднять или опустить сиденье.   
*4.Мнение эксперта*
Травматолог-ортопед, член международной Ассоциации травматологов, ортопедов и протезистов 
Филиппов Игорь Константинович

Коленный стул и коленный стул со спинкой

На мой взгляд модели стульев с коленным упором лучше всего подходят для детей школьного возраста, которым достаточно много времени приходится проводить в положении сидя, при приготовлении школьных заданий. Известно, что у детей, в период,  так называемых ,"скачков роста" существует диссонанс скорости роста скелета и мышц, обеспечивающих поддержание нормальной осанки. Данная диспропорция может приводить к формированию "юношеского кифоза", в просторечии "сутулости" 
Использование ортопедических стульев с дополнительной опорной площадкой для ног (голеней) служит достаточно эффективным средством профилактики сутулости и позволяет обеспечивать более правильное формирование адекватной осанки.

*ПОКАЗАНИЯ:*

-нарушения осанки, вялая осанка
- болезнь Шоейрмана-Мау в стадии разрешения,
- ювенильные кифозы (нефиксированные формы)
- поясничные сколиозы 1-2 степеней
- люмбалгии и люмбосакралгии

*ПРОТИВОПОКАЗАНИЯ:*

- тяжелые деформации позвоночника (сколиозы и кифосколиозы крайних степеней)
- остеохондропатия бугристостей большеберцовых костей (болезнь Озгуд-Шляттера) с выраженным болевым синдромом
- неустраненный вывих бедра у детей

- препателярный бурсит

Нагрузка на колени в пределах допустимой нормы. Если боль в коленях не возникает сразу, значит мала вероятность возникновения её и при дальнейшем использовании стула.
Режим непрерывного использования не должен превышать 60-90 мин, после 10-15 минутного перерыва с обязательной вертикализацией туловища возможно дальнейшее использование стула. При соблюдении данного режима применения время использования ортопедических стульев не имеет ограничений.


----------



## Фёкла31 (19 Янв 2015)

Подниму тему!

Итак, какое кресло у вас на работе? Я после удаления грыжи нахожусь на больничном, но рано или поздно предстоит выйти на работу, сидячую. Сейчас понимаю, что кресло у меня на работе полный мрак! Собираюсь приобрести за свой счет кресло, и вот вопрос какое? 

Поделитесь, кто как возвращался в рабочий строй, на чем сидели, и продолжаете сидеть...
У меня 2.5 месяца после операции, дома только присаживаюсь на минут 15 пару тройку раз в день. Использую накладку Селиванова и сложенное полотенце под спину. Как сидеть на работе? думаю об этом постоянно!

Пока нравятся кресла из серии Kulik System. Сидеть на них не пробовала. Может кто пользуется, опишите, плиз ощущения! Хорошо ли держит поясницу?


----------



## Bravo (19 Янв 2015)

Фёкла31 написал(а):


> рано или поздно предстоит выйти на работу, сидячую. Сейчас понимаю, что кресло у меня на работе полный мрак! Собираюсь приобрести за свой счет кресло, и вот вопрос какое?


Если есть возможность, лучше работать стоя.


----------



## Молег (16 Мар 2015)

Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Подниму тему!
> 
> Итак, какое кресло у вас на работе? Я после удаления грыжи нахожусь на больничном, но рано или поздно предстоит выйти на работу, сидячую. Сейчас понимаю, что кресло у меня на работе полный мрак! Собираюсь приобрести за свой счет кресло, и вот вопрос какое?
> 
> ...


Добрый день,
Фёкла31, скажу про свой опыт с коленным стулом, как его тут назвали, купил его перед выходом с больничного на работу, на больничном пробыл 4 месяца после операции по удалению грыжи L5/S1. Доволен как говорится на все деньги, реально снимает нагрузку с позвоночника и поясницы. Сижу на этом стуле уже почти два года, и всё больше хочу ещё один купить, уже домой, пока ограничиваю се6я по времени сидения за комп. столом. Стул покупал в Казани, есть там центр восстановительной ортопедии, так кажется называется, каркас металлический регулируется по высоте. Но думаю основное это принцип посадки на стуле, и главное что это реально работает.


----------



## Камелия (16 Мар 2015)

Наверное этот коленный стул нужно правильно отрегулировать, потому что я на нем долго сидеть не могу, затекают ноги и болят колени. А вообще наверное вещь хорошая если правильно им пользоваться, спина всегда ровная и осанка держится.


----------



## Bravo (16 Мар 2015)

Ноги затекают потому что на колени нагрузка. Со временем пройдет.


----------



## Sergey_83 (11 Апр 2015)

Если выбирать коленный стул, то какой лучше со спинкой или без?
У меня две грыжи в пояснице.


----------



## Sergey_83 (14 Апр 2015)

Как вам рабочее место за которым девушка сидит? )))))


----------



## Bravo (14 Апр 2015)

Sergey_83 написал(а):


> Как вам рабочее место за которым девушка сидит? )))))


Полностью извращает идею коленного стула. Тут хоть и поддерживается практически все, но нет упора для стоп. Не факт, что углы наклона подойдут другому человеку.
Плюс, мое мнение - фишка коленного стула, что он заставляет держать спину. укрепляет ее, а тут я вижу только расслабон - как бы каркас для тела. На таком если много сидеть, то совсем можно в желе превратиться. Хотя, в периоды обострения, мне кажется, хорошо.


----------



## Sergey_83 (14 Апр 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Полностью извращает идею коленного стула. Тут хоть и поддерживается практически все, но нет упора для стоп. Не факт, что углы наклона подойдут другому человеку.
> Плюс, мое мнение - фишка коленного стула, что он заставляет держать спину. укрепляет ее, а тут я вижу только расслабон - как бы каркас для тела. На таком если много сидеть, то совсем можно в желе превратиться. Хотя, в периоды обострения, мне кажется, хорошо.



Что скажите по поводу коленного стула со спинкой, нужна ли эта спинка вообще?

Вот такой стул себе присмотрел:





он есть со спинкой и без неё. На вид он мне не нравится, но у него есть преимущество перед другими, тут отдельно друг от друга регулируются сиденье и упор под коленни.


----------



## Bravo (14 Апр 2015)

Если спинку снять - нормально будет, я думаю. Не совсем понимаю, для чего на таком стуле спинка - на нее ведь не опереться, она выше спины получается.
Тут же основные моменты какие:
1. Не дать человеку долго сидеть в одной позе, заставить менять позу, шебуршиться.
2. Убрать нагрузку с поясничного отдела, перераспределив на колени, брюшной пресс и грудной отдел.
Проще и легче - не сидеть. Заказать за сущие копейки институтскую кафедру и работать стоя. Поначалу тяжело, потом лучше намного станет.


----------



## Sergey_83 (14 Апр 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Проще и легче - не сидеть. Заказать за сущие копейки институтскую кафедру и работать стоя. Поначалу тяжело, потом лучше намного станет.



Если постоянно стоять, не ослабнут ли мышцы спины которые держат позвоночник сидя?
Мне периодически нужно ездить в авто, как пассажир, тут уже стоя не получиться.


----------



## Bravo (15 Апр 2015)

Sergey_83 написал(а):


> Если постоянно стоять, не ослабнут ли мышцы спины которые держат позвоночник сидя?
> Мне периодически нужно ездить в авто, как пассажир, тут уже стоя не получиться.


Я в авто чувствую себя комфортно, а просто сидеть - неудобно. мышцы надо укреплять в любом случае - упражнения, лфк, плавание.


----------



## Sergey_83 (17 Апр 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Я в авто чувствую себя комфортно, а просто сидеть - неудобно. мышцы надо укреплять в любом случае - упражнения, лфк, плавание.



Так может авто-сиденье поставить вместо стула нужно


----------



## Sergey_83 (17 Апр 2015)

Sergey_83 написал(а):


> Так может авто-сиденье поставить вместо стула нужно



Вот такое получается


----------



## Bravo (17 Апр 2015)

Такое не подойдет, мне надо чтобы неподвижное. Я думал про это - сидеть хорошо, но ведь мышцы ослабнут совсем. А так я стою и стоя часто вынужден менять положение - то на одну ногу вес, то на другую - это хорошо, это уже не статика.
Да и дорого такое кресло будет стоить.


----------



## Sergey_83 (18 Апр 2015)

А я вот никак не могу решить какое коленное стуло выбрать из этих четырёх вариантов:
2 варианта из дерева и 2  из металла. Металлические не нравятся внешне, а деревянные как-то стремно брать, вдруг сломается под мною и я упаду, после чего вообще не сидеть не ходить не смогу.

Форумчане! У кого деревянные стулья, поделитесь опытом использования, как они по крепкости.

*Деревянные стулья*

 


*Металлические стулья

  *

*П.С.* И еще вопрос к тем, у кого есть или кто сидел на таких деревянных стульях, как на фото выше.

При росте 190 см на них будет удобно сидеть, не маленькие ли они для такого роста будут?


----------



## Bravo (18 Апр 2015)

А померить в ортопедическом салоне не пробовали?


----------



## Sergey_83 (18 Апр 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> А померить в ортопедическом салоне не пробовали?



А у нас таких нет. Купить можно только в интернет.


----------



## Bravo (18 Апр 2015)

Плоховато. Можете купить то, на чем не сможете сидеть.. Я бы не рисковал (а я даже при наличии одного ортопедического магазина с таким стулом) и работал стоя за кафедрой.


----------



## Artemonis (28 Апр 2015)

К теме стульев и как правильно сидеть.
Слышал от тренера по лфк и реабилитолога, что к грыжам приводит
привычка сидеть подперев одну ногу под попу, но что даже сидеть складывая одну ногу на ногу
нельзя конечно подозревал, но после видео наглядного больше никогда не буду так делать.
правда в ролике рекламируется один из коленных стульев, что описывался выше
думаю сегодня опробовать его в магазине


----------



## Artemonis (4 Май 2015)

Попробовал коленный стул - да, как и многие уже писали здесь долго не усидишь,
в описании пишется что на обычном стуле 3/4 массы тела приходиться на диск l5-s1,
а на коленном - 2/3, игра цифр, если не ошибаюсь это 66% против 75% в пользу коленного стула,
в общем и целом - не панацея.

сейчас смотрю в сторону организации лежачего рабочего места )


----------



## Shuran (8 Май 2015)

Помогите выбрать правильное ортопедическое кресло для работы за компом, сижу много, по 8 часов, в среднем, в день, бюджет до 25тыр.
нарыл 2 топовых у нашего производителя, по цене примерно равны, но не пойму принципиальные отличия, в смысле, для каких показаний каждое, очевидно, по картинке, что они совершенно разные (не реклама, только картинка, без контактов и цен! водяные знаки удалять не умею )

  

спс!


----------



## Bravo (8 Май 2015)

Shuran написал(а):


> Помогите выбрать правильное ортопедическое кресло для работы за компом, сижу много, по 8 часов, в среднем, в день


 Ищите не кресло, а возможность "не сидеть".


----------



## Sergey_83 (12 Май 2015)

Bravo написал(а):


> Плоховато. Можете купить то, на чем не сможете сидеть.. Я бы не рисковал (а я даже при наличии одного ортопедического магазина с таким стулом) и работал стоя за кафедрой.



А я решил последовать вашему совету и работать стоя. Решил оборудовать стену полками, что-то типа навесного стола.

Хочу одну полку поставить под ноутбук, вторую под клавиатуру с мышей. Чтобы в итоге получилось стоять, как на картинке в этом сообщении.


----------



## Artemonis (13 Май 2015)

А я организовал лежачее рабочее место  
Приобрел столик для ноутбука Smart Bird PT-53L






Перед покупкой сомневался, думал не получится лежа работать продуктивно и долго,
а нет, оказалось можно работать вполне долго и по ощущениям ничего не устает,
работаешь и отдыхаешь одновременно! Пользуюсь правда недолго, не дольше недели, но сомневаюсь, что всплывут какие-либо значимые недостатки.


----------



## Sergey_83 (13 Май 2015)

Artemonis написал(а):


> А я организовал лежачее рабочее место
> Приобрел столик для ноутбука Smart Bird PT-53L
> 
> 
> ...



У меня есть такой столик, тоже лежа работал, через год начались хрусты в верхнем грудном отделе позвоночника и боли в шее + хрусты.


----------



## Bravo (13 Май 2015)

Лежачее положение будет провоцировать к еще большей малоподвижности, а особенность межпозвонковых дисков в том, что питание они получают только во время движения. Стоя хотя бы переминаешься с ноги на ногу, стараешься отойти попить чай, поменять положение, а лежа усыхание дисков только еще больше ускорится - мое мнение.
Хотя, если на часик среди дня прилечь, чтобы немного отдохнуть - хорошо.


----------



## olvd (15 Май 2015)

Три в одном. Коленный стул+"доктор кипарис"+импровизированная накладка Селиванова.




Два в одном.


----------



## Bravo (15 Май 2015)

Вы думаете, что чем больше "артефактов" тем лучше


----------



## olvd (19 Май 2015)

Конечно же нет. Это даже ещё не всё. Есть ещё одна дощещка для удобства комбинации стула и кипариса. Использую в разных комбинациях. Пробовал с балансировочной подушкой комбинировать - не понравилось.


----------



## artobelli (5 Авг 2016)

Татьяна дизайнер написал(а):


> Недавно нашла симпатичные ортопедические кресла для офиса Kulik system. *******
> Очень хотелось бы услышать мнение докторов и посетителей форума относительно этих ортопедических стульев, т.к. деньги на ветер выбросить не хочется, а пока пару дней не посидишь в таком кресле, думаю, что непонятно будет. Всем спасибо заранее


Комментарий наверное несколько припозднился - вчера посидел на таком стуле у приятеля. Там есть поддержка поясницы - на первый взгляд то, что надо, пояснице намного комфортнее. Правда спинка проваливается далеко назад - но друг сказал, можно подкрутить вперед (особо времени разбираться не было).

В общем хоть у меня проблемы с шеей - но такой стул нужно искать, либо делать подушку для поясницы. Намного комфортнее сидеть с такой поддержкой.

Коленные стулья выглядят очень странно и не кажутся особо удобными.


----------



## artobelli (5 Авг 2016)

Ковыряюсь в сети, вот на таком сидел:






Забавно, что ценник в У и в РФ отличается почти в 2 раза.
И есть ли аналоги в РФ? Кроме дешевого стульчика из ИКЕЙО )


----------



## Милашка (14 Авг 2016)

А мне бы хотелось задать вопрос нашим экспертам-врачам? Неужели нельзя выложить обычное фото со стулом, на котором нужно сидеть после операции на позвоночнике или людям с проблемным позвоночником, чтобы взять его за основу при подборке себе стула . Зачем эти бесконечные дебаты... А вот такой стул, или такой... А в результате какой? Когда простые рекомендации отметут сразу все эти вопросы и неясности. Ссылки на икеб устарели и нет возможности увидеть стулья, которые в них указаны. Я про Икею. Заранее спасибо, если кто даст исчерпывающий ответ


----------



## Фёкла31 (15 Авг 2016)

artobelli написал(а):


> Ковыряюсь в сети, вот на таком сидел:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вот именно на таком я сижу на работе после операции, но на сиденье лежит у меня накладка Селиванова еще, сажусь максимально близко к спинке, под ноги подставка. Покупала еще до скачка цен за 14900, сейчас глянула на сайте стоимость и пришла в шок. Вот это вложение средств удачное получилось ))) Честно не стоит оно столько, у меня например за полтора года на подушечке в районе поясницы которая протерлась кожа, сильно прям, я подклеила скотчем. Снизу выпадает периодически болт, но не удобно на других стульях сидеть.


----------



## Милашка (15 Авг 2016)

Фёкла 31, подскажите а где мне посмотреть такой стул? Нет ли у вас на него ссылки? Я была бы Вам очень признательна. 
И ещё вопрос, как после операции чувствует себя Ваша спина на работе... Ведь я так понимаю у Вас тоже работа сидячая... А то я тут начиталась, всего, что у людей и рецидивы после операции начались ,боли вернулись ,что посещают мысли ...хоть с работы увольняйся. Вопрос только как жить потом и на что? А так работаю я бухгалтером,работа само собой подразумевает по много сидеть...вот и не знаю что и делать. У меня пока мало времени прошло после операции,но так бы не хотелось возвращаться назад...грыжа..операция...ну вы меня поняли


----------



## Фёкла31 (15 Авг 2016)

Я работаю бухгалтером. На работу вышла через 6,5 месяцев после операции. Начинала работать постепенно увеличивая время нахождения на рабочем месте, сначала с 9 до 13, потом до 15.30, потом до 17.00 и через 4 месяца после выхода с больничного стала работать до 18.00. Именно этот стул я купила у себя в городе в обычном магазине торгующем стульями и офисной техникой. Смотрела на их сайте, получалось дороже, т.к тогда как раз резко вырос доллар и офиц. компания Кулик задрала цены, а в магазине хозяин покупал его еще по старой цене и не стал задирать стоимость, повезло мне. Вы забейте в интернете сайт кулик систем и без проблем почитаете. Хотя по такой цене как сейчас я даже не знаю стоит ли его брать. Попробуйте дома поэксперементировать с накладками, с ортопед. подушками этого всего полно в ортопедических центрах. После операции прошло 1 год и 9.5 месяцев, но даже сейчас я не сижу все время на работе на стуле, встаю, периодически стоя работаю, хожу на перерыве полежать 30-40 минут.


----------



## artobelli (15 Авг 2016)

*Фёкла31*, ну даже Кулик-стул - он же не вечный.

Пока сделал себе валик по заветам д-ра Ступина - скрутил из полотенца. Пока 50/50 ощущения. Иногда подкладываю его, иногда без. А вот таймер на перерыв ставлю и заставляю хотя бы просто встать, потянуться, походить по этажу/офису, сходить руки помыть, спуститься вниз пешком, подняться.


----------



## lechili (12 Окт 2016)

Друзья, перелопатил кучу информации по эргономичным креслам. Больше всего реально полезной инфы в конференции на иксбайте (ссылку давать не буду, кому нужно, найти не сложно)
Почти два года сидел на фитболе, кстати, достойный вариант, доктор Ступин на консультации оценил) Еще много работаю лежа (пояснице хорошо, но с шейным отделом, чую, скоро начнутся проблемы). Сейчас хочу именно рабочее эргономичное кресло.
Изучив огромное количество отзывов (кое-что видел, трогал и сидел лично), пришел к таким выводам:
1. седла, коленные стулья, двойные спинки и сидушки решил сразу исключить из-за отсутствия реальных доказательств пользы, а также возможного вреда (например, в случае с коленным, возможен вред коленям и проблемы с кровообращением). Не хочу рисковать.
2. дорогое кресло должно быть настраиваемым по высоте, по вылету сиденья, по поясничной поддержке
3. подголовник - это необязательная опция. для работы
4. если планируется покупка кресла с откидывающейся спинкой, то синхромеханизм (при отклонении назад, сидушка тоже изменяет угол наклона) крайне желателен, причем ось наклона сидушки в идеале должна быть у переднего края (чтобы ноги не отрывались от пола)
5. изучая кресла, понял, что стол имеет тоже большое значение, в идеале он должен быть с регулировкой высоты. люди хорошо отзываются о регулируемых столах из икеи (лично я их тестировал, прикольно, но все покачивается слегка, меня это бесит)
6. кресло нельзя покупать по отзывам. перед покупкой надо обязательно тестировать

А теперь по реальным моделям и фирмам
Из крутых (но оооочень дорогих) - это:
- Steelcase, США
- Haworth, США
- Herman Miller, США
- Okamura, Япония
- Humanscale, США
В России без танцев с бубном можно купить только Herman Miller и Okamura, причем последнее время люди отдают предпочтение Окамуре.
модели такие - Okamura Contessa, Okamura Cp (оба от 70000р.), попроще - Okamura Sylphy и Okamura Zephyr Light (от 45000)
из HM популярна модель Aeron (стоит просто тучу денег, самое раскрученное, но есть негативные отзывы), есть еще пара моделей, все можно найти в сети

Из среднего класса много хороших отзывов по польским Profim
например, Profim Xenon Net (лично я ориентируюсь на него) цена около 30000

Из начального уровня много неплохих отзывов про икеевский Маркус (но мне он не понравился, сделано как-то топорно)

Доктор Ступин рекомендовал купить обычное офисное кресло с низкой спинкой и возможностью регулировки по высоте, ну, и прикрутить к нему поясничную поддержку. Цена вопроса до 5-7 тысяч. Этот вариант я тоже рассматриваю.

Кое-что из выше написанного я честно спер с форума иксбайт, за информацию огромное спасибо тамошним участникам!


----------



## leo1980 (12 Окт 2016)

*lechili*, 
отличная подборка

как по мне, то стула мало, надо еще система креплений для мониторов, клавы и т.п., чтобы была возможность находится в полулежащем состоянии, но при этом не травмировать шейный отдел.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (12 Окт 2016)

Я лет 5 назад, после первой операции по удалению грыжи диска, не мог долго сидеть на стоковых офисных креслах. Поясница начинала тянуть, а потом болеть. В итоге я купил себе на работу Aeron. Брал б/у. Очень повезло с ценой. На нем мог сидеть достаточно долго в сравнении с другими креслами. Так что точно могу посоветовать его тем, у кого проблемы со спиной. Сейчас тоже можно найти б/у и существенно сэкономить.
Посмотрел на Profim. Его недостаток в отсутсвии перфорации на сиденье. При длительной работе в офисе будет не комфортно.
Подтверждаю, что очень важно отрегулировать по высоте стол и монитор. Всё как по классике эрнономики. И сидеть лучше не за ноутбуком, а за отдельным монитором.


----------



## lechili (12 Окт 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> *lechili*,
> отличная подборка
> 
> как по мне, то стула мало, надо еще система креплений для мониторов, клавы и т.п., чтобы была возможность находится в полулежащем состоянии, но при этом не травмировать шейный отдел.


Если мы говорим про работу за столом, то, как мне видится, правильнее сидеть прямо с поддержкой поясницы. Монитор на уровне глаз. А если про полулежа на кровати, например, то я пока не вижу способа правильно закрепить ноут или монитор (хотя есть спешл кресла для работы лежа, там и крепление монитора есть и для мыши столешница, но цена равна неплохому немецкому авто)



m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> Я лет 5 назад, после первой операции по удалению грыжи диска, не мог долго сидеть на стоковых офисных креслах. Поясница начинала тянуть, а потом болеть. В итоге я купил себе на работу Aeron. Брал б/у. Очень повезло с ценой. На нем мог сидеть достаточно долго в сравнении с другими креслами. Так что точно могу посоветовать его тем, у кого проблемы со спиной. Сейчас тоже можно найти б/у и существенно сэкономить.
> Посмотрел на Profim. Его недостаток в отсутсвии перфорации на сиденье. При длительной работе в офисе будет не комфортно.
> Подтверждаю, что очень важно отрегулировать по высоте стол и монитор. Всё как по классике эрнономики. И сидеть лучше не за ноутбуком, а за отдельным монитором.


А я наоборот слышал не одно мнение, что сидеть лучше не в сетке. Новые окамуры по умолчанию сидушки в сетке, за обычную сидушку +200 евро))) Это не с проста, думаю. Хотя, тут каждый выбирает своей пятой точкой)


----------



## leo1980 (12 Окт 2016)

lechili написал(а):


> Если мы говорим про работу за столом, то, как мне видится, правильнее сидеть прямо с поддержкой поясницы. Монитор на уровне глаз. А если про полулежа на кровати, например, то я пока не вижу способа правильно закрепить ноут или монитор (хотя есть спешл кресла для работы лежа, там и крепление монитора есть и для мыши столешница, но цена равна неплохому немецкому авто)


Zero Gravity Workstations
до авто не дотягивает, но вроде бы не плохо.


----------



## m6l-cyborg (12 Окт 2016)

lechili написал(а):


> Если мы говорим про работу за столом, то, как мне видится, правильнее сидеть прямо с поддержкой поясницы. Монитор на уровне глаз. А если про полулежа на кровати, например, то я пока не вижу способа правильно закрепить ноут или монитор (хотя есть спешл кресла для работы лежа, там и крепление монитора есть и для мыши столешница, но цена равна неплохому немецкому авто)
> 
> 
> А я наоборот слышал не одно мнение, что сидеть лучше не в сетке. Новые окамуры по умолчанию сидушки в сетке, за обычную сидушку +200 евро))) Это не с проста, думаю. Хотя, тут каждый выбирает своей пятой точкой)


Ну ты представь. Ты сидишь, греешь пятой точкой поверхность. Соответственно, нагревается и пятая точка. Потом всё начинает, извините за подробности, потеть. Если в офисе тепло или жарко, то это проиходит быстрее. А если есть сетка, то эффект сильно снижается за счет вентиляции. Доказано на опытах.
Но вообще да, каждый выбирает сам.


----------



## lechili (12 Окт 2016)

leo1980 написал(а):


> Zero Gravity Workstations
> до авто не дотягивает, но вроде бы не плохо.


Ну смысл такой, да!)


m6l-cyborg написал(а):


> Ну ты представь. Ты сидишь, греешь пятой точкой поверхность. Соответственно, нагревается и пятая точка. Потом всё начинает, извините за подробности, потеть. Если в офисе тепло или жарко, то это проиходит быстрее. А если есть сетка, то эффект сильно снижается за счет вентиляции. Доказано на опытах.
> Но вообще да, каждый выбирает сам.


Долго сидеть вредно, надо вставать почаще))) В любом случае, аэрон - крутое кресло, но у него есть более интересные конкуренты, правда б/у их купить сложно


----------



## Xenia (15 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте!
У моего мужа грыжа L5-S1. Приходится много часов сидеть за компьютером по работе. Очень болит спина, когда так долго сидишь, он встает, ходит, лежит через каждые 20-30 минут. У нас есть спец.стул (черный на фото). Но от него тоже боль остается.
Как вы считаете, уважаемые врачи, можно ли при такой проблеме со спиной купить кресло-качалку или на подобии (белое на картинке)? Может ли такая конфигурация кресла навредить? Какая форма стула/кресла наилучшая? Посидел - удобно, еще не купили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2016)

Это для работы или для отдыха?


----------



## Фёкла31 (15 Дек 2016)

Xenia написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> У моего мужа грыжа L5-S1. Приходится много часов сидеть за компьютером по работе. Очень болит спина, когда так долго сидишь, он встает, ходит, лежит через каждые 20-30 минут. У нас есть спец.стул (черный на фото). Но от него тоже боль остается.
> Как вы считаете, уважаемые врачи, можно ли при такой проблеме со спиной купить кресло-качалку или на подобии (белое на картинке)? Может ли такая конфигурация кресла навредить? Какая форма стула/кресла наилучшая? Посидел - удобно, еще не купили.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 95727 Посмотреть вложение 95728


Xenia, как по мне стул должен держать поясницу, т.е. либо кресло с уже имеющейся вшитой подушкой в районе поясницы либо купить отдельно. Ноги четко стоят на полу. Я сижу на кресле Кулик уже более 2-х лет после удаления грыжи. На других не удобно. А вот таких стульев как на вашем первом фото вообще не понимаю... Поясница не поддерживается, на колени нагрузка. На форуме есть тема с обсуждением стульев и кресел, посмотрите. И тема как оборудовать рабочее место есть.


----------



## La murr (15 Дек 2016)

Фёкла31 написал(а):


> И тема как оборудовать рабочее место есть.


Подробнее здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/


----------



## Xenia (16 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это для работы или для отдыха?


Для многочасовой работы за компьютером. Видеомонтаж и прочее..Приходится сидеть долго. 
Спасибо



Фёкла31 написал(а):


> Xenia, как по мне стул должен держать поясницу, т.е. либо кресло с уже имеющейся вшитой подушкой в районе поясницы либо купить отдельно. Ноги четко стоят на полу. Я сижу на кресле Кулик уже более 2-х лет после удаления грыжи. На других не удобно. А вот таких стульев как на вашем первом фото вообще не понимаю... Поясница не поддерживается, на колени нагрузка. На форуме есть тема с обсуждением стульев и кресел, посмотрите. И тема как оборудовать рабочее место есть.


Спасибо за совет!!! Ищем любые возможные варианты, поскольку Вы понимаете, какая это проблема, когда сидеть долго приходится за компом по работе, а спина отваливается...



La murr написал(а):


> Подробнее здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/


Спасибо!!!


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Янв 2017)

Раз здесь нельзя писать прямые ссылки на этом форуме, напишу общими словами. Набираете в интернете кресло с креплениями для ноутбука. Реально хорошее кресло стоит дорого порядка 80-100 тыс. Я такое себе купил уже год сижу. Доволен просто не то слово. У меня работа за компом. Работать на работе я не могу, т.к. с ростом 190 см правильно сидеть на обычной мебели не получается. А когда сижу не правильно, то весь позвоночник просто скручивает. Работаю дома. Кресло имеет много регулировок, а самое главное гибкую подставку под ноутбук. По этому в нем можно сесть именно так как для тебе физиологически для твоего роста. Это дорогое, но реальное решение проблемы с работой.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (2 Авг 2017)

Кто что скажет про такой стул?



Либо такое


----------



## La murr (2 Авг 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, Дмитрий, в этой теме Вы найдёте множество мнений и о тех стульях, что на фото, и о других моделях.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Кто что скажет про такой стул?
> ...


А стоит сколько?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (2 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, у нас в городе 8 - 9 тысяч, можно взять.


----------



## olga68 (2 Авг 2017)

А мне директор оплатил большое дорогущее кресло для офиса, Прям директорское. Понимаю, что хотели как лучше. Мучаюсь на нем, но как то неудобно купить другое, скажут, что я не ценю заботу... Спасаюсь подушечкой с дыркой под попу и специальной подушкой под спину. И ещё купила коврик электрический под ноги. Так приятно разуться и на тёпленькое ножки поставить под столом. Нужно и побаловать себя иногда)))
Дмитрий, на работу такое присмотрел? Если колени не болят, то хвалят.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (2 Авг 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> Дмитрий, на работу такое присмотрел?


Да вот думаю. Много сидеть там надо будет, да и тяжести будут на работе. Связано с ремонтом аппаратуры, да и бумажной много.

А то у нас вот такие все стулья, разломанные уже, еле дышат...


----------



## La murr (2 Авг 2017)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> А то у нас вот такие все стулья, разломанные уже, еле дышат...


Терпеть не могу такие стулья...
На них возможно только сидеть, слегка откинувшись назад.
Что крайне неудобно, если работаешь за компьютером или письменным столом.


----------



## Katerinamuc (13 Сен 2017)

А меня вот посетил возможно тупой вопрос: а обычный стул с дыркой наподобие, пардон, унитаза, так чтобы копчик как бы свисал в дырку-давление с поясничных дисков не снимает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Никак. Дырка для копчика.


----------



## Katerinamuc (14 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никак. Дырка для копчика.


В смысле для поясницы ни лучше, ни хуже, чем обычный стул?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Никак. Для позвоночника важно прогиб и подпор. 
Сидеть, как стоять!


----------



## Весёлый (14 Сен 2017)

У меня - советский деревянный стул. Изготовлен в 70-х годах прошлого столетия. Натуральное дерево.
Только на нем сидеть и могу. Хороший стул - надежный. Ни разу не ломался
Пы. Сы. Если кто-то захочет узнать, что висит за стулом на шкафу - это гусь, принадлежит жене.


----------



## La murr (14 Сен 2017)

@Шура Балаганов, Александр, я в своей теме тоже писала о том, что специально искала и приобрела именно такой стул! 
P.S. Какой симпатичный гусь!


----------



## Весёлый (14 Сен 2017)

@La murr, Светлана. А мне этот стул от бабушки достался. Я еще тогда понял, что это ценная вещь
Гусь, да, жена, когда боится, его в кровать берет
Еще ежик есть огромный, круглый и мягкий. Тоже жены. Потом покажу, если еще что-то фоткать по теме буду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Сен 2017)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> У меня - советский деревянный стул. Изготовлен в 70-х годах прошлого столетия. Натуральное дерево.
> Только на нем сидеть и могу. Хороший стул - надежный. Ни разу не ломался
> Пы. Сы. Если кто-то захочет узнать, что висит за стулом на шкафу - это гусь, принадлежит жене


Надо правильно сесть.
Так чтобы попа ушла в дырку спинки, главное чтобы длины бедра хватило!
Тогда поперечная часть спинки упрется в спину и попа будет сзади поясницы. Сразу удобно.
Или вариант - гуся положить под спину, чтобы опора. Только так чтобы гусь не провалился в дурку.
Вот и будет применение гусю.
Главное потом этим гусем не получить по гуслям, от жены!


----------



## Весёлый (14 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главное потом этим гусем не получить по гуслям, от жены!


Вот. Это контрольная фраза. Гусь неприкасаем. К нему даже кот не подходит.
Зад между стоек спинки не пролазит
Но сидеть с прямой спиной удобно, нижняя часть спинки заканчивается где-то на уровне L3.
Длины бедер хватает с запасом.
Но спина в спинку стула упирается комфортно и получается сидеть прямо.
Советские ГОСТы классная вещь.


----------



## Kuchirinka (4 Янв 2018)

Пожалуй, задам свой вопрос здесь, чтобы не флудить в чужой профильной теме.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мы вообще сейчас разрабатываем для своих пациентов готовую линейку - корсет, воротник, ортопедические подушки для шейного отдела для сна и для сидения, рортопедические полушки для крестухца, для поясницы, подставку для ног для сидения и для сна.такой комплек правильно адаптирующий организм к нагрузкам. Оно, все перечисленные приспособления - это важная, но пассивная часть - организация рабочего и спального места, а наиболее важна активная - это и организация рабочего времени, домашнего время проведения, лфк на работе и дома.


@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, скажите, пожалуйста, а для чего нужна взрослому подставка для ног?

У меня отложилось, что при правильной посадке за столом ноги должны стоять на полу. Это не так?
В каких случаях нужно отходить от этого правила? 

Или это касается только ситуаций, когда необходимо приподнять одну ногу? Например, музыкантам (гитаристам, балалаечникам и т.п., держащим гриф инструмента) или кормящим мамочкам (когда нужно приподнять головку ребёнка)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2018)

@Kuchirinka, второе очень правильно.
Но не менее важно это и при простой посадке.
1. Высота подставки. Все зависит от высоты стола и стула. Офисный стол должен быть низким, офисный стул высокий, лучше то и другое с изменяемой высотой. И тут все зависит от анатомии человека, возможно, и чаще, пятки не висят над полом.
2. Угол подставки. Стопа стоит на полу, в стандарте стопа к голени, в положении стоя -90 град, голень к полу 180. Когда мы сидим стопа меняет положение, но вреде чаще голень к полу 45 град, значит и стопу надо приподнять у пальцев, так же на 45.
3. Свойство подставки. Стопа и голень неподвижны, это условие к усталости и застою лимфы и венозной крови. Значит желательно  способность подставки к движению стопой.
Итак стопу надо:
- приподнять под пяткой, если это надо
- приподнять под пальцами, для физиологического положения, это обязательно.
- обеспечить возможность стопы к  движению, обе одновременно или поочерёдного.
Вот для всего этого и нужна подставка.
Честно скажу, кроме нашей этим условиям не соответствует ни одна!
Нескромно, но правдиво!
Рекламный листок предварительный, переделывать будем.


----------



## Kuchirinka (5 Янв 2018)

Спасибо за ответ, Фёдор Петрович!
Честно говоря, в офисе такое себе представить не могу. 
Скорее дома.

Вот эту фразу я не поняла: 





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Офисный стол должен быть низким


Кто-то выкладывал на форуме чудесный видеоролик о правильной посадке. К сожалению, не могу его найти. 
Там и про 90 градусов в колене и голеностопе, и про наклон головы и уровень монитора, и про то, что руки должны свободно лежать на столе.
Значит, столешница должна быть чуть выше уровня локтя сидящего за столом человека, разве не так?


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2018)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Кто-то выкладывал на форуме чудесный видеоролик о правильной посадке. К сожалению, не могу его найти


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2018)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, Фёдор Петрович!
> Честно говоря, в офисе такое себе представить не могу.
> Скорее дома.
> 
> ...


На уровне локтей. В локтевом суставе должен быть угол 90, тогда предплечье держит сильный бицепс.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда мы сидим стопа меняет положение, но вреде чаще голень к полу 45 град, значит и стопу надо приподнять у пальцев, так же на 45.


Имеется в виду вот такое положение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Вот, вот, самое неправильное.
С него вставать только через бок.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Янв 2018)

Вообще не представляю, как в таком положении можно работать за компьютером. 

А лично мне и просто сидеть так неудобно.
Разве в такой позе реально сохранить прогиб в пояснице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Так и стул не для этого!
Тут стопы на весу...
Представляете, как напряжены мышцы голени для их удержания.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стопа и голень неподвижны, это условие к усталости и застою лимфы и венозной крови. Значит желательно способность подставки к движению стопой.


Я на работе частенько, когда сижу, ставлю стопы под сиденье, на крестовину компьютерного кресла. 
Тут вам и разминка для ног, и смена положения для поясницы. 
Насколько я понимаю, это отчасти аналог коленного стула: ноги заводишь под себя - поясница прогибается. 

Кстати, ещё в голову пришла такая мысль.
У меня есть дурная привычка - качаться на стуле. С детства. Ещё мама меня за это ругала. 
Знаю, можно навернуться, когда назад откидываешься.
Ещё можно стул сломать, рано или поздно. 
И всё же.

Так вот, мысль пришла о потребности организма сменить положение тела. Потому и качаемся. 
Когда на передних ножках качаешься, то, опять же, поясница прогибается, как на коленном стуле.
А когда на задних, то нагрузка со спины снимается?

В инете даже вот такую подпорку обнаружила. Значит, не одна я качаюсь! 







Вот тут, ИМХО, и подставка для ног необходима.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

А для качания подушка под попу специальная.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Янв 2018)

Фёдор Петрович, а что Вы скажете по поводу кресла-качалки?
Понятное дело, не для работы, а для отдыха. 
Разгружается спина в полулежачем положении?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Да, но вставать через бок.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> вставать через бок.


Не понимаю, как вставать через бок с кресла.
С опорой на подлокотник?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Поворачиваемся на бок - полубок, полупопие и встаём.
Тут важно с осторожностью и опорой, через бок - это один из вариантов.


----------



## Kuchirinka (6 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поворачиваемся на бок - полубок, полупопие и встаём.


Извините, всё равно не поняла.
Чтобы встать с кресла-качалки, нужно подать корпус вперёд. Разве не так?
Ещё и ноги с подножки спустить.
Как при этом можно повернуться на бок?
Не будет ли тут излишней скрутки в пояснице?







А если вот такое кресло? 






Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут важно с осторожностью и опорой,


В чём риск? В излишней скрутке или излишнем сгибании поясницы? В излишнем наклоне вперёд?


----------



## Ulcore (9 Янв 2018)

Добрый день! Хочу выбрать кресло на работу. Сейчас подкладываю подушки на ужасное кресло для пыток офисников (стандартное такое за тысячи полторы с газлифтом и откидывающейся спинкой)

Изучая вопрос и попробовав посидеть на нескольких пришел к теме игровых кресел с шейным и поясничным подпором, регулируемым углом спинки. Т.е. возможность его разложить и полежать.
Кто что скажет про такие кресла?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Хороший. Правда тоже с подушечками, но это уже для индивидуальной настройки.
Денег сколько?


----------



## Ulcore (9 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хороший. Правда тоже с подушечками, но это уже для индивидуальной настройки.
> Денег сколько?


Подушечки съемные, а значит есть шанс разложив полежать на относительно прямой поверхности.
Такие кресла стоят от 11 до 30. Нашел вариант с тканевой обивкой (для меня лучше кожзама) за 14тыс.
Хочу заказывать такое, но решил сначала у вас спросить мнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Все хорошо, что правильно.
Правильно и три подушки за 5000, здесь условно перекрыто две позиции, кроме крестца, но тут похоже удобнее создавать это "правильно".
Не посидев оценить сложно, но как-то нравится.


----------



## Julia_1008 (10 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все хорошо, что правильно.
> Правильно и три подушки за 5000, здесь условно перекрыто две позиции, кроме крестца, но тут похоже удобнее создавать это "правильно".
> Не посидев оценить сложно, но как-то нравится.


 Фёдор Петрович,
А что скажите про такой вариант? Впервые увидела вот такое кресло уже со всяческими профилями. Хороший вариант?
Подбираю на работу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2018)

А стоит?
Конечно можно.


----------



## Julia_1008 (10 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А стоит?
> Конечно можно.


 В рублях 15 тыс. этот стул. Это в Польше вот новинка появилась.
 А в России будет подороже из-за таможни и накладных расходов.

Ещё вот такой стол появился, уже приобрела. Покупала - думала, прям по Вашим рекомендациям сделан )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2018)

Стол очень хороший.


----------



## Julia_1008 (10 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стол очень хороший.


Сама не нарадуюсь ) и регулируется под рост. 
надо такие в России производить!


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Сен 2018)

@Дмитрийbok, у меня есть такой стул. Но сидеть на нем не получается. Т.е. садишься - 10 минут и в ноги начинает стрелять. Это не говорит о том, что он плохой. Просто все индивидуально. Кому-то подходит, а кому-то нет.


----------



## Settorion (7 Дек 2018)

Есть люди кто пользовался корейскими креслами  Hara Chair
Вот  такой вариант понравился.






Обращаюсь к специалистам, выскажите пожалуйста своё мнение по целесообразности использования такого кресла. Есть ли от него реальна польза при длительном использовании?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Дек 2018)

@Settorion,
* mPosition*
Я уже давно работаю на таком стуле. Польза есть. Причем не маленькая. В другом я и работать не могу по сути совсем.
При работе за компьютером важно, чтобы не только кресло регулировалось, но и сам компьютер. В противном случаи создать максимальную эргономику не возможно.
По этому даже если кресло супер удобно, а компьютер стоит на столе и никак не двигается (не изменяет высоту и угол наклона) и ты в итоге все рано тянешься за ним, то толку с этого кресла не много.
Регулироваться должно все. Причем не просто регулироваться а иметь разные положение, чтобы при возникновении усталости в одних мышцах, можно было бы сменить позу и переложить нагрузку на другие.


----------



## Settorion (8 Дек 2018)

@Александр_100, Благодарю Вас за отзыв! У Вас именно модель hara nietzsche cobra t ?
Я хотел спросить, спинка там откидывается не зависимо от сидушки на угол 135%?  Я что-то по малочисленным видео в интернете не могу понять.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Дек 2018)

@Settorion, Сидушка там тоже немного наклоняется. Спинка конечно больше срабатывает. Короче оно принимает такую удобную форму, где можно полулежа, расслабить мышцы поясницы и при этом продолжить работу, если это необходимо. Сидушка еще двигается дальше и ближе к спинке.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (9 Дек 2018)

Вот он, стул сила


----------



## La murr (9 Дек 2018)

@Дмитрийbok, не могу на этом стуле сидеть - как на колу!


----------



## Дмитрийbok (9 Дек 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> @Дмитрийbok, не могу на этом стуле сидеть - как на колу!


Так вот и я мучаюсь на работе, другого нету увы....


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Дек 2018)

@Дмитрийbok, Полностью поддерживаю вас @La murr, я тоже на таком стуле сидеть не могу больше 10-15 минут. Во всех офисах эти стулья стоят. Они настолько не удобные с точки зрения анатомии. Я бы даже сказал - это анти анатомический стул!
Если сравнивать обычные стулья, то гораздо дольше и приятнее сидеть на простом обычном, чем на этом.
Кто придумал такую не хорошую конструкцию не знаю, но явно думали не о позвоночнике.

А причина в том, что когда сидишь на таком стуле, как вы приводите, спину хочется скруглить естественным образом. Попытки противостоять этому приводят к еще большей перегрузке поясницы, в итоге затрачивается гораздо большее количество сил на удержание правильной позы, что в принципе получается вредно если сидеть постоянно.





Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Так вот и я мучаюсь на работе, другого нету увы....


Понимаю. Нужно ставить вопрос кардинально перед начальством (я не могу сидеть на таком стуле не потому, что я вот такой привередливый, у меня 4-ре операции было поймите). Или вообще самому себе стул на работу принести, пускай он будит дешевый простой, но это поверьте будит лучше чем это! Вы этим стулом только себя разрушаете еще больше!
Самый простой вариант - это обычный стул и поясничная подпорка из ортопедического магазина или у Доктора Ступина.


----------



## kirgudu (15 Янв 2019)

Уважаемые участники форума и в особенности доктора, что вы думаете об офисных креслах изготовленных из автомобильных сидений?
вот пара примеров:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Янв 2019)

Если автомобильное кресло правильное, то и его можно.


----------



## dashaegorova80 (18 Янв 2019)

Компьютерное кресло конечно важно, но блин они такие дорогие, все таки рабочее место свое надо уважать и приходится деньги тратить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2019)

@dashaegorova80, зачем?
Вот вполне достаточно!
И кроме моих, есть миллион вариантов.


----------



## dashaegorova80 (18 Янв 2019)

*Доктор Ступин *
Спасибо, нужно присмотреться к этим подушкам, может и правда лучше будет с ними на дешевом кресле))


----------



## Реджеп (26 Фев 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Settorion,
> * mPosition*
> Я уже давно работаю на таком стуле. Польза есть. Причем не маленькая. В другом я и работать не могу по сути совсем.


Недавно обнаружилась грыжа L5-S1
Теперь тоже в поисках кресла для работы, т.к. сидеть приходится много и подолгу.

Вначале, думал покупать кресло российской фирмы SAMURAI, но случайно наткнулся на кресла корейской фирмы HARA CHAIR.
Кресла очень интересный, но я в таких не сидел никогда.
Есть даже модели, которые позиционируются как лечебные.
Например, кресло HARA CHAIR DOCTOR, якобы, обладает эффектом вытяжения позвоночника.

Звонил по телефону на сайте, сказали что под мой рост 190+ подходят две модели HARA CHAIR DOCTOR и URUUS (последнее позиционируется как стандартное офисное-кресло, но с ортопедическими примочками).
Вот теперь в раздумье, брать ли лечебный Доктор или более привычное URUUS?
Будет ли удобно в DOCTOR с его вытяжением?

Было бы интересно услышать мнение специалистов, и не только,  об этих креслах ))


----------



## BlackND (26 Фев 2019)

смотрите кресла KulicSystem вроде так называется. там такое количество регулировок что мама не горюй..)у нас контора всем такие закупает..)


----------



## Реджеп (26 Фев 2019)

@BlackND, круто, но слишком дорого (


----------



## BlackND (27 Фев 2019)

Реджеп написал(а):


> @BlackND, круто, но слишком дорого (



не дороже HARA CHAIR DOCTOR вроде..


----------



## Реджеп (27 Фев 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> не дороже HARA CHAIR DOCTOR вроде..


40-50 против 36 за HARA CHAIR DOCTOR


----------



## BlackND (28 Фев 2019)

Реджеп написал(а):


> 40-50 против 36 за HARA CHAIR DOCTOR


там разница то..)


----------



## Iv37 (19 Мар 2019)

Купила такое. Пока обострения не было, вполне комфортно первые 30 мин. Потом затекают ноги... при обострении вообще сидеть не могу.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Мар 2019)

я себе хочу взять стул потом с откидной спинкой и ортопедический, чтобы сидеть было удобно и можно было прилечь) даже домой такой хочу, т.к. люблю рисовать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2019)

Iv37 написал(а):


> Купила такое. Пока обострения не было, вполне комфортно первые 30 мин. Потом затекают ноги... при обострении вообще сидеть не могу.


Этот есть стул разгрузки - посидели на обычном с валиком, потом на таком, потом на обычном с балансировочным валиком, потом снова на таком, потом на обычном...


----------



## Iv37 (19 Мар 2019)

Где-то в теме видела вопрос о том, болят ли колени при использовании этого стула. По моему опыту, небольшому, колени не задействованы. Упор ниже коленей, ступни тоже отдыхают.


----------



## Iv37 (21 Мар 2019)

Уважаемый @Доктор Ступин! Вот эта подушка под позвоночник каким образом его растягивает? Это аналог детензор? Там же, насколько я понимаю, пластины под тяжестью веса в разные стороны нагибаются и вытягивают. Здесь у Вас только давящий эффект, типо поддержка?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

@Iv37, пластины -  это гравислайдеры Костанбаева.
И детензор Кинляйна и наши ортоадаптация - это полиуретан.
В приложении часть информации.


----------



## Iv37 (21 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, извините, неточно выразилась. Я имела ввиду не материал изготовления, а форму ребер ( не знаю как точно называются, поэтому назвала пластинами). Спасибо за ссылку, разобралась в отличиях  ортоадаптации от детензора. Как я поняла там "односторонняя нарезка", а у Вас "гармошка". Чисто внешне понятно, но как разобраться что лучше? И что действеннее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2019)

Эффективность одинаковая.
Мы режем с одной стороны стороны и с двух, не принципиально.
Но помните - это не лечебная процедура, а профилактическая.


----------



## Iv37 (22 Мар 2019)

То есть, есть противопоказания?  А можно узнать какие? При обострении грыжи допустимо применение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2019)

Наоборот, нет противопоказаний.
У лечебных есть противопоказания.
Принцип действия как раз направлен на чтобы "тянуть-расслаблять" функционально ограниченный сегменты, так как сила "растяжения" такова, что в патологически измененных сегментах подвижность не увеличится,  напряженные мышцы не дадут.


----------



## Iv37 (13 Апр 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, нужен гибрид кресла, чтобы совместить наклон как вперед так и назад. И ограничитель, не дающий человеку сгибаться вперед больше, чем на 90 градусов. То есть, при наклоне вперед к рабочей поверхности стола, с сиденьем качнуться вперед... (можно ногами уйти под кресло, коленями на мягкую подставку) То есть назад, хоть ложись, а вперед - ограничение. Ничего такого не изобретено еще?


----------



## Оля110887 (15 Сен 2019)

Всем здравствуйте форумчане и уважаемые врачи. В связи с планами приобрести кресло для работы, решила заглянуть сюда и попросить советов . Что можете посоветовать из кресел ,какие варианты, может фирмы и каким вообще желательно должно быть кресло с учетом проблем в шейном отделе позвоночка в большей степени. У меня ноутбук, пока работаю лёжа (кстати лёжа лучше чем сидя с точки зрения нагрузки на шейный отдел и в целом на позвоночник?) Но лёжа всё равно ощущаю напряжение в шее, грудном отделе и в районе плеч. После того как встаю ,поработав ,частенько начинает болеть голова. И вот думаю, какое же кресло искать мне? Я вообще далека от этой темы. Бюджет не очень большой, 7-10тыс максимум☺️


----------



## горошек (15 Сен 2019)

@Оля110887, по мне,так работать за компом лёжа хорошо поясничному отделу, грудному похуже, в шейному вообще плохо.


----------



## Колокол (15 Сен 2019)

@Оля110887, если с шеей проблемы, то про экран ноутбука забыть! Только отдельный монитор и обязательно регулируемый по высоте! Стул - это вторично.


----------



## Оля110887 (15 Сен 2019)

@Колокол, спасибо. Эх, но ноутбук не выкинуть ,тем более он единственный у меня ,но суть поняла)


----------



## Колокол (16 Сен 2019)

@Оля110887, выкидывать не нужно. Монитор подключается и к ноутбуку в том числе!


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2019)

@Оля110887, а по моему дело не в ноутбуке. Дело в высоте регулировки как экран, так и клавиатуры. По этому нужно кресло с подставкой для ноутбука, где ты можешь подстроить этот ноутбук под свои параметры, чтобы сидеть с прямой спиной, не наклонять сильно голову в перед. В этом случаи работа будет меньше перегружать позвоночник.
Я на таком кресле уже давным давно работаю. У меня регулируется наклон экрана и клавиатуры. Если устал сидеть можно перейти в положение полулежа прямо не слезая со стула.


----------



## Gala33319 (11 Ноя 2019)

Всем доброго дня . На работе сижу на таком кресле ,естессно он не регулирует дальность спинки , только поднимается вверх вниз . Я ростом невысокая , 158 см , если сесть так , чтоб упереться поясницей в спинку кресла , то ноги получаются на весу и не сгибаются в коленях , надеюсь примерно понятно объяснила . И поясница у меня оказывается не там где изгиб у кресла на фото , а там ниже , поэтому не ничто не держит . Я подкладывала обычную подушку, но она проваливалась в эту яму почти полностью . Я купила ортопедическую подушку как на фото , не знаю как получится закрепить , но надеюсь это хоть как то поможет отсидеть день. Кто-нибудь такой пользовался ?


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2019)

@Gala33319, У меня есть такая подушка, я использую ее в машине. Работаю за компом дома, там кресло со встроенной подушкой. А в машине она мне помогает. Без нее ездить я не могу по сути совсем.
Она помогает - это факт. Но чудес ждать не стоит.


----------



## Gala33319 (11 Ноя 2019)

Про чудеса я понимаю , что не стоит ждать , все равно придётся терпеть )


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2019)

@Gala33319, Оказывается маленький рост тоже проблема. А я вот с большим ростом 189 см, тоже мучаюсь все неудобное по жизни куда не сядешь все в неудобной позе особенно в авто, а с проблемами в позвоночнике это обострение сразу если сидеть как попало, по этому по сути стараюсь всего этого избегать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2019)

serxios написал(а):


> *Ответ:  ортопедический стул Мировского - ?*
> 
> Скажите Helen, а какой стул есть нормальный для сидения ? можете дать ссылку на такую компанию, которая делает правильные стулья для сидения ???
> У меня  от лежания  на кровати иногда спина устает, а когда начинаю ходить и двигаться спина (особенно поясница) у меня перестает перегружаться. Может  спине скорее нужно динамическое  движение, а не  " правильное сидение" , человек посидев в одно положениеи даже правильном начинает уставать, ему нужно менять положение . Я думаю этот стул мировского, то что нужно больным, и  он так же корсет тренирует, если включить логику.


А как выглядит, что-то не нашел.


----------



## Kekki (24 Июл 2020)

Товарищи, а кто-нибудь с таким стулом сталкивался? Пишут, что прямо чудо-стул, будешь сидеть на нем - чуть ли не святым станешь! "Всего" за 14 т.р. Но выглядит конечно неплохо...


----------



## m6l-cyborg (30 Июл 2020)

Kekki написал(а):


> Товарищи, а кто-нибудь с таким стулом сталкивался? Пишут, что прямо чудо-стул, будешь сидеть на нем - чуть ли не святым станешь! "Всего" за 14 т.р. Но выглядит конечно неплохо...


Да какая-то шляпа. Подлокотников нет, спинка низкая, поддержки поясницы нет, подголовника нет. Ещё и за 14к. Уж лучше бабушкину табуретку взять. Та хотя бы бесплатно.


----------



## cluch69 (20 Дек 2020)

Пересмотрела вроде все 22 страницы обмена опытом. Извините, если пропустила обсуждение ТАНЦУЮЩЕГО стула. У кого-то есть опыт пользования этим девайсом? Сижу за компом часов 6 в день, когда много работы - то 12. И еще у меня грыжа и абсолютный стеноз в области С5-С7. Или тоже поискать стул в Икее?


----------



## выдра (3 Фев 2022)

Добрый день!
наткнулась на такое рабочее место для таких бедолаг, как мы. Выглядит неплохо. Какие будут соображения? Стоит тратить немалую сумму?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2022)

выдра написал(а):


> ... Какие будут соображения? Стоит тратить немалую сумму?


Вы сможете целый день работать в таком положении?
2 часа ТАК, 2 часа сидя с подушкой под поясницу и статической разгрузкой крестца, потом 2 часа ТАК, 2 часа сидя с подушкой под поясницу и с динамической разгрузкой крестца, 2 часа на коленном стуле.Вот и день прошел. И каждые 2 часа Вы работаете разными мышцами.


----------

